# Turkey | One photo per post



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

But I have seen many pictures of the city


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> But I have seen many pictures of the city


im glad to you liked istanbul


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

l'eau said:


> CENTRAL TURKEY'S STEPPE


I vote for this one, because i am from Ankara


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

...


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Why is Ankara the capital of Turkey?


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> Why is Ankara the capital of Turkey?


becuz istanbul was very easy to conquer. with ships, tanks and planes.but ankara is on the central and enemies only can conquer with planes.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

...


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

l'eau said:


> becuz istanbul was very easy to conquer. with ships, tanks and planes.but ankara is on the central and enemies only can conquer with planes.


When Ottoman empire colapsed in 1920's, Istanbul wasn't safe, Ankara become the new capital.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

....


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

...


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

@l'eau, how many pics did you posted today??? They are nice but you are just pumping we can't even talk about them.. 



l'eau said:


> becuz istanbul was very easy to conquer. with ships, tanks and planes.but ankara is on the central and enemies only can conquer with planes.


That's a simple definition. There's more than that. One of them is, Ankara was choosen because Istanbul was the symbol of empire, on the other hand Ankara was the symbol of republic, therefore it became the capital and almost built from zero with the rising values of modern republic.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

l'eau said:


> A pedestrian street with old and beautiful houses-ISTANBUL


My vote goes to this one.. Which district is it? 

(and please put the sources)


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

System_Halted said:


> My vote goes to this one.. Which district is it?
> 
> (and please put the sources)


sultanahmet district.

all photos stolen from flickr


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

İşhan Monastery - East-Blacksearegion


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

The Silent Hill - Kayaköy - Ghostcity












Kayaköy (Greek: Levissi) is a village 8 km south of Fethiye in southwestern Turkey.


To see more photos, visit this thread:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=761624


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

ISTANBUL​


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

karadeniz


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

I would like to live in here 



l'eau said:


>


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

mardin


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

HKG said:


> I would like to live in here


houses are pretty cheap there actually.even u can buy house with £60 000.there are 10 000 british alreay live there and they still buy alot of houses.


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Thnx a lot of nice pictures,

I like the one from Istanbul


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^well, if u like istanbul, here is a cliché one from istanbul.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

l'eau said:


> mardin


WOW! :cheers:


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

l'eau said:


> ^^well, if u like istanbul, here is a cliché one from istanbul.


Istanbul, Always impressive..


----------



## gunay1 (Dec 14, 2008)

[/


----------



## gunay1 (Dec 14, 2008)

resimler için teşekkürler


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ayvalık


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bursa


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Patara beach-Fethiye


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Amazing Turkey


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks guys

skyline of Istanbul


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

an old izmir photo from 40shno:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Amazing country happy new year to you!


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

Birgi-İZMİR


----------



## Shems71 (Apr 29, 2004)

The country is awesome! Vive la Turquie!!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^thanks


HKG said:


> Amazing country happy new year to you!


thanks:hug:


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Beypazarı-*ANKARA


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

**Eskişehir**


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Aphrodisias-1*




(Mehmet Yasa-wow.)


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Aphrodisias-2*




(Mehmet Yasa-wow.)


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Aphrodisias-3*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

mount ağrı


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!
Izmir pic looks very old... before 1940


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*İzmir*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
very beautiful landscape :cheers:


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

Tuz Gölü - Salt lake - Central Anatolia​

source: flickr.com


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Landscape 2*


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Landscape_3*


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Anyalya-Hadrian Gate*


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

Saklikent - South Turkey​
source: flickr.com


----------



## demanjo2 (Mar 17, 2008)

More turkey PLEASE!
Im hoping to visit Turkey towards the end of this year, but im not sure yet where i want to visit.
I need inspiration through photos!!


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

Gelidonia Lighthouse - South Turkey​


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

tonight said:


> ^^
> is this a castle?


doh!:yes:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

*Antalya, Kaleiçi*​


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Visite hace un par de años Estambul y Bodrum.


----------



## ghost rider (Mar 31, 2007)

KASTAMONU


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

Iptucci said:


> Visite hace un par de años Estambul y Bodrum.



Usted es agradable. Visite nuestro país otra vez. Aquí están lugares mucho más agradables como Bodrum.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

LAZO said:


> Usted es agradable. Visite nuestro país otra vez. Aquí están lugares mucho más agradables como Bodrum.


Muchas gracias. Guardo un agradable recuerdo de Estambul, muy agradable.

Gracias.


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

LAZO said:


>


WOW! Incredible! Simply great view!

Turkey is a country of absolutely stunning nature (and photographers as well)


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

*Düden National Park,* *Antalya*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

*Ihlara Valley,* *Cappadocia,** Niğde*


----------



## da_funkmaster (May 25, 2008)

:shocked: This changes my impression from Turkey completely! Absolutely amazing! I always expected this country to be a dry, dusty, hostile oversized oven :lol:

Of course a picture can twist the reality, but such greenery in Turkey... thats really news to me.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

da_funkmaster said:


> :shocked: This changes my impression from Turkey completely! Absolutely amazing! I always expected this country to be a dry, dusty, hostile oversized oven :lol:
> 
> Of course a picture can twist the reality, but such greenery in Turkey... thats really news to me.


actually turkey is quite green:yes:northerneast turkey gets 3000 mm rainfall every year.around antalya and muğla gets 1500 mm rainfall.

*Taurus Mountains, Turkish Alps*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

*Taurus Mountains-II*


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

^^

Meke Lake is located in Konya. Anyway, nice pictures dudes. Keep up the good work.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

whatever lol

*Aspendos amphitheater, Antalya*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

*Çakraz Beach, Amasya
*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow! How old is this amphitheater? 



l'eau said:


> whatever lol
> 
> *Aspendos amphitheater, Antalya*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

cool....:cheers:



l'eau said:


> *Çakraz Beach, Amasya
> *


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

thx


regjeex said:


> Wow! How old is this amphitheater?


it built in 2nd century BC.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspendos


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

_*Artvin, Turkey*_









by alemdag, Flickr


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c347/stormicy4/09.jpg

wow!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

JeyKey172 said:


> _*Artvin, Turkey*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

^^ Thanks.

*Meram, Konya*


----------



## igormaverick (Feb 20, 2008)

Çakraz Beach it is very nice, an interesting landscape, especially the cliffs.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I liked Çakraz Beach for his tranquility. Regards.*


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Karahallı - Cılandıras Bridge, Uşak*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

*Cunda Island, Ayvalik, Balikesir*


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

_*Tea gardens, Rize
*_








by emin kanbur, Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

JeyKey172 said:


> *Karahallı - Cılandıras Bridge, Uşak*


Another great photo :cheers:


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

_*Abant Lake, Bolu*_


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

*Balikligol, Urfa*


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

JeyKey172 said:


> _*Tea gardens, Rize
> *_
> 
> 
> ...


My new Background picture...Unbelievable.


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Kuğulu Park - Seydişehir, Konya*


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

swatreco said:


> *Abi niye nesi var ki fotoğrafın. Çin yapısına benziyor diyemi öyle dedin..*
> ha bende onun icin dedim binanin yapisi cok cince


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

O kadar da mal değillerdir heralde. Bilirler bizim yapıların çin yapısına benzemediğini  Bilirler mi acaba yoksa mahsus bilmezler mi


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

swatreco said:


> O kadar da mal değillerdir heralde. Bilirler bizim yapıların çin yapısına benzemediğini  Bilirler mi acaba yoksa mahsus bilmezler mi


ahah bunlar bilmez  bunlar bizim ülkede devler ile cöl de gezdiklerimizi bile düsünüyorlar


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

Bunlar Avrupalı yada Amerikalı. Medeniler. İşte bu medeniyetin geldiği nokta. Gelişmişliğin göstergesi. Hepside cahilin en karası


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

_*Rumelihisarı (Rumelian Castle), Istanbul*_









by *Saariy*, Flickr


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

_*Hasankeyf, Batman*_









Flickr


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

long lake - TRABZON


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*PoLoNEZKÖY - İstanbul*


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

eastman said:


> *Bosphorus, Istanbul*


Woow Goodd :nuts:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow.. seni seviyurum turkey...hehehe :cheers:


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

You're welcome mate 

_*Tarsus, Mersin*_









by kadirirkin


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

swatreco said:


> *Rize - Çamlıhemşin - Plateau*




My grantfahter has the same house in that region, i will visit him there this summer agian.  Home sweet home. I miss my homeland. hno:


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

_*Phaselis, Antalya*_


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Eğirdir Lake*


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Antalya*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this one looks really amazing....



JeyKey172 said:


> _*Phaselis, Antalya*_


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Kumburnu*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow.. i can feel peace of this photo... love it!



LAZO said:


> My grantfahter has the same house in that region, i will visit him there this summer agian.  Home sweet home. I miss my homeland. hno:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice one..



can_91 said:


> *Kumburnu*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

JeyKey172 said:


> _*Rumelihisarı (Rumelian Castle), Istanbul*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pic @JeyKey :cheers:


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks christos 
More are coming...

_*Göreme (Cappadocia), Nevşehir*_









by QuimG, Flickr


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Eskişehir-Porsuk Brook*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

nevşehir-Cappadocia (fairy chimneys)


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*AĞRI mountain*


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

swatreco said:


> *AĞRI mountain*


aslanim be agri yazdin ya


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Ağrı mountain 2*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

* Seyitgazi - ESKİŞEHİR *


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

nice photograhpy from this thread 
Ýligan selamlar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

swatreco said:


> nevşehir-Cappadocia (fairy chimneys)


Interesting and also very nice this rock...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

that's a man made right? its similar with the lion cave here in Baghdad...


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

The sights from Cappadocia are awesome. Like from a fairy-tale!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*ÇUBUK BLACK LAKE - ANKARA*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice photo


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

> nice photo


Thank you


*ZONGULDAK-EREĞLİ*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*izmir - rainbow*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow nice capture.. i love the seagul....


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Rize - Çamlıheşmin*

*RİZE- Çamlıheşmin*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*RİZE- Çamlıheşmin*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Mediterranean Sea ANTALYA*


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Alaçatı*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Su Uçtu Waterfall - Mustafakemalpaşa BURSA*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*YALOVA*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Yerköprü Waterfall - KONYA*

*Yerköprü Waterfall - KONYA*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^great pics kay:


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Alaçatı*


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Kapadokya*


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*İstanbul*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

swatreco said:


> Ilıca Beach - İZMİR


i didn't expect such beaches in Turkey... :drool:


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

Manolo_B2 said:


> i didn't expect such beaches in Turkey... :drool:


Why?? :rant:


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*İstanbul / Nişantaşı*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful, that aereal of Kapadokya :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos - awesome places


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

:eek2: Turkey is soooo awesome. teshekur for the pics


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

So beautiful, I love Turkey!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I Love Turkey![2]


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*ADANA *


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Malatya - Nature*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Ziyapaşa Boulevard - ADANA*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

swatreco said:


> *Malatya - Nature*


^^:drool:

i love it...it's like the secret garden


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*BURSA-ULUDAĞ*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Denizli - Çamlık Mesireliği*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Bursa - Botanik Park*


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Cappadocia


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice photo!!!


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*BOLU GÖLCÜK*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*BOLU- Abant*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*ABANT 2*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*BOLU - Gölcük 2*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*KONYA-Seydişehir*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*MERSiN - Karagöl ve Çinili Göl*


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

*Mount Nemrut*

Nemrut or Nemrud (Turkish: Nemrut Dağ or Nemrut Dağı) is a 2,134 m (7,001 ft) high mountain in southeastern Turkey, notable for the vast statues on its summit, built by King Antiochus I Theos of Commagene in 62 BC.


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

What's the point of having "One photo per post" if people post multiple times in a row at the same time?! :bash:


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

_*İshak Paşa Sarayı - Ağrı/Doğubeyazıt*_









by granville, Flickr


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

swatreco said:


> *BOLU GÖLCÜK*


this one is sooo peacefull i wish it was my house there


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^i want a house like that too


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Erhan said:


> What's the point of having "One photo per post" if people post multiple times in a row at the same time?! :bash:


the threads run faster,the pages dont over load with 50+ photos per post,that way it's easier to review the whole thread for every body without wait an eternity while the computer download the pics..and when that ocurs,people lose interest and skip pages or the thread itself.
and sometimes they miss the oportunity to watch beautiful pics like the ones in this thread :cheers:


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

*İztuzu Beach*

İztuzu Beach is a long beach near Dalyan, in the Ortaca district of Muğla Province in southwestern Turkey. It is world famous as one of the rare breeding grounds for loggerhead sea turtles (Caretta caretta) and is often called "Turtle Beach".


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Erhan said:


> Cappadocia


Amazing photo kay:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

swatreco said:


> *BURSA-ULUDAĞ*


Is it Turkey? Are you kidding? If so - amazing photos!
I supposed that your country has no snow at all.
Thank you for support on the football match between Shakhtar and Verder :banana:


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

WladYslaW said:


> Is it Turkey? Are you kidding? If so - amazing photos!
> I supposed that your country has no snow at all.
> Thank you for support on the football match between Shakhtar and Verder :banana:


lol? the country has more snow then a average european country in the winther,but not on the southern coastline or other places , the central region and the northern and easter regions has all snow.
there are places in the east with -30 temperatures in the winter


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

*Alanya Castle*

Alanya Castle (Alanya Kalesi) is a medieval castle in the southern Turkish city of Alanya. Most of the castle was built in the 13th century under the Seljuk Sultanate of Rûm following the city's conquest in 1220 by Alaeddin Keykubad I as part of a building campaign that included the Kızıl Kule. This castle was built on the remnants of earlier Byzantine era and Roman era fortifications. The castle is located 250 meters high on a rocky peninsula jutting into the Mediterranean Sea, which protects it from three sides.

Panoramic view towards the city http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/38/Alanya_Panorama_full.jpg


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

ohhhwwoooowwww :eek2:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Erhan said:


> Cappadocia


Wow!:shocked: nice photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alanya castle is really gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

*Ovit - Yedigöller*


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

_*Kız Kumu - Marmaris
*_









Thanks to icy


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice place, is it a lake or is it the ocean?


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

No it isn't a lake; the place is located in the village of Orhaniye.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Amazing pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Erhan said:


> *Yedigöller National Park*
> 
> The Yedigöller National Park (Turkish: Yedigöller, "seven lakes") is located in the north of the Bolu Province, Turkey.
> 
> The park is best known for the lakes formed by landslides and for the rich plant life. There are beech trees, oaks, hornbeams, alders and black pines in the area.


Gorgeous terrain, awesome place :cheers:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

indeed ! :cheers:


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*İzmir-Urla*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice shots...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Above photo is really great, nice


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

JeyKey172 said:


> _*Kız Kumu - Marmaris
> *_
> 
> 
> ...


In Turkey people walk in the water?.. ....:lol:
nice pic!:cheers:


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

The-E-Vid said:


> In Turkey people walk in the water?.. ....:lol:
> nice pic!:cheers:


we got the special power to walk AT the water


----------



## JeyKey172 (Jul 9, 2007)

_*Hagia Sophia - Istanbul*_









by seyfullaherdem


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*İzmir*


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

This is not the famous Yedigöller in Bolu. This is Yedigöller in Ovit Valley between Rize & Erzurum



















Erhan said:


> *Yedigöller National Park*
> 
> The Yedigöller National Park (Turkish: Yedigöller, "seven lakes") is located in the north of the Bolu Province, Turkey.
> 
> The park is best known for the lakes formed by landslides and for the rich plant life. There are beech trees, oaks, hornbeams, alders and black pines in the area.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Here is the Yedigöller in Bolu. 










NURAY YUZBASI @ Flickr


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

those two picks are awesome!

Teşekkürler! :cheers:


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*ÇEŞME*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*GÖLYAZI-BURSA*


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

swatreco said:


> *BODRUM-ÇEŞME*


What you mean with Bodrum-Cesme?
You meant Bodrum-Mugla right?


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*İstanbul*


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Lombak said:


> What you mean with Bodrum-Cesme?
> You meant Bodrum-Mugla right?


No. That photo is from Ilıca Beach of Çeşme. So it should be Çeşme-Izmir or only Çeşme. 

Guys, Please be more careful about the name and location of the places.


Arkadaşlar sürekli burada düzeltme yapmak zorunda kalmayalım, lütfen fotoğraf koyarken biraz dikkatli olun.

İnsanlara yanlış resimler gösterirseniz inandırıcılığımız kalmaz.


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

Lombak said:


> What you mean with Bodrum-Cesme?
> You meant Bodrum-Mugla right?


sorry


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Artvin - Borçka - Karagöl*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Ayvalık - Sarımsaklı [Balıkesir]*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Fethiye- Ölüdeniz*


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Looks so peaceful.. 


swatreco said:


> *Artvin - Borçka - Karagöl*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Artvin - Borçka - Karagöl

Ideal.


----------



## sapeode (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks 4 sharing. It's great


----------



## jjsheed (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow Turkey is very scenic, keep up the epic pics


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ANKARA - ANITKABIR *
*(Mausoleum of Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, the leader of Turkish War of Independence and the founder and first president of the Republic of Turkey)*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ANKARA - ATAKULE*


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

Turkey is awesome!! I love it!:cheers:


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*KAYSERI*
NEW KADIR HAS STADIUM


----------



## Skysultan (Mar 28, 2007)

mashallah! nice pics !


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ANTALYA*
NEW CITY TRAM'S


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*IZMIR*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ADANA*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*MARMARIS*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*IZMIR*
NEW BIG ATATÜRK RELIEF IN BUCA


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ESKIŞEHIR*


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

*Antalya - Çıralı*

Çıralı is close to the ancient ruins of Olympos and Chimaera permanent gas vents. It is a very small rural village located just over an hour's drive southwest from Antalya and boasts a beautiful 3.5 km secluded beach, the ruins of Olympos, the flames of the Chimaera / Yanartaş, as well as being a protected area by the WWF for the nesting of Caretta, also known as loggerhead sea turtles.


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

*Mugla - Göcek*

Göcek coves and the 12 islands that are described as a hidden paradise, with clean Mediterranean water, green pine forests and beaches, have rendered Göcek an indispensable destination for seafarers. High quality boarding facilities, daily boat tours, entertainment facilities on the seaside and numerous beaches and coves in its vicinity provide various alternatives for local and international tourists traveling by road to spend their vacation.


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*KOCAELI*
Sekapark


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*MERSIN*
Kültürpark


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ÇANAKKALE*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ANKARA*
KIZILAY


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*MERSIN*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*KAYSERI*
with new tram


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*KAYSERI*
new sport hall


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*MERSIN*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ISTANBUL*
Dolmabahçe Sarayı


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

bence söyle güzel doga manzaralari görsek daha iyi olur , üstekki resimdeki gibi binlar haric


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

nurhak said:


> bence söyle güzel doga manzaralari görsek daha iyi olur


Türkiye'nin dogasi yaninda daha fazla sehirlerini tanitman gerekir. Yabancilar Türkiye'nin dogasini gayet iyi bilirler anca sehirlerini bilmezler.


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ISTANBUL*
Dolmabahçe Sarayı


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

TurK_1923 said:


> Türkiye'nin dogasi yaninda daha fazla sehirlerini tanitman gerekir. Yabancilar Türkiye'nin dogasini gayet iyi bilirler anca sehirlerini bilmezler.


tmm haklisin mesala o saraylar felan guzel ama o bi onceki sayfadaki Ankara resmi ney oyle .


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

nurhak said:


> tmm haklisin mesala o saraylar felan guzel ama o bi onceki sayfadaki Ankara resmi ney oyle .


ne varmis resimde ?


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ISTANBUL*
traffic


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ANKARA*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*IZMIR*


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

:spam1:


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*BURSA*
Zafer Plaza


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

Erhan said:


> :spam1:


Shut up!
Al o doga resimlerini evindeki duvarina as. Ben buraya resim yükleyeli sayfaya bakanlarin sayisi nereye cikti fark ettinmi yavsak. Türklügün yüz karasi. Alirim o spami senin uygun bi yerine sokarim!


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

Motorway


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

TurK_1923 said:


> Shut up!
> Al o doga resimlerini evindeki duvarina as. Ben buraya resim yükleyeli sayfaya bakanlarin sayisi nereye cikti fark ettinmi yavsak. Türklügün yüz karasi. Alirim o spami senin uygun bi yerine sokarim!


erhan gene arada doga manzarali resimler katiyordu sende katsan guzel olur, boyle gercekten spam oluyor hep sehir resimleri , bide dogru davranabilsen diger turk uyelerine


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

nurhak said:


> erhan gene arada doga manzarali resimler katiyordu sende katsan guzel olur, boyle gercekten spam oluyor hep sehir resimleri , bide dogru davranabilsen diger turk uyelerine


herkes istedigi motifleri koyabilir buraya. doga forumu degil burasasi ne yazikki. ben buraya doga resimleri koymak mecburiyetinde degilim. isteyen seve seve koyabilir. sorun ne ? erhan gibi dangalaklari ben milletimden saymiyorum, kusura bakmasin  gitsin ormanlarin derinliklerinde resimler ceksin ama bana cene calmasin. sende calmasan iyi yaparsin.


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Şanlıurfa*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ANKARA*
Grand National Assembly of Turkey


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*IZMIR*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ANKARA*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ANKARA*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ADANA*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*MERSIN*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ANKARA*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos from Turkey :cheers: especially last photo (Ankara)


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*ANKARA*


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

*KAYSERI*


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*İstanbul*



by baytarilkay


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*İstanbul*



By Runoimi4d


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

*İZMİR*



By drzax


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

can_91 said:


> *İstanbul*
> 
> 
> 
> By Runoimi4d


Wonderful ^^


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Fotoğraflar tapınma


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*










by Creed from 4coolpics.com


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

Istanbul


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Good pic!:cheers:
Istanbul always charming


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

Bursa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

can_91 said:


> *İZMİR*
> 
> 
> 
> By drzax


This particular photo its very nice


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

Bolu in autumn


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

* Ankara
*


----------



## Iranic (Nov 7, 2009)

swatreco said:


> *Fethiye- Ölüdeniz*


Fehtiye is 1 of the most beautiful places i have seen and been, i will definately go again soon :cheers:. I love Turkeys paradise beaches, i wish Iran had beaches like that hno:


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

Iranic said:


> Fehtiye is 1 of the most beautiful places i have seen and been, i will definately go again soon :cheers:. I love Turkeys paradise beaches, i wish Iran had beaches like that hno:



You are welcome here!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

nurhak said:


> Bursa





nurhak said:


>


awesome landscape


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Istanbul is beautiful!!!


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

>


Looks like in Switzerland or Austria :lol:


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

friedemann said:


> Looks like in Switzerland or Austria :lol:


yes Bursa and its surrounding regions have similar landscape


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, one of the most great captures of Istanbul, is this one:


LAZO said:


> Istanbul


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

Ankara Kurtuluş


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Ağrı Dağı - AĞRI








*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*ISTANBUL (Laleli)*









@ wowturkey.com (Bekir Kurt )


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the Crowne Hotel, good architecture. Regards.*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Indeed:yes:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ortakoy Mosque, Istanbul*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ortakoy Mosque with clear moon, Istanbul*


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Hagia Sophia,


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressive the last pics indeed, I like very much. Regards.*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Cheers. 
Turkey is one of my havens in this planet... You can go to Istanbul and spend months but you still won't finish from seeing every bit of beauty it has to offer... Unless maybe you spend one year lol


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Alley around Suleymaniye complex; Istanbul*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*View from the top of Tlos, Antalya Province*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Brilliant Ottoman Architecture of Topkapi Palace, Istanbul*










*Larger View of Topkapi Palace (More detailed up close):*
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/7359/theottomantopkapipalace.jpg


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hatuniye Medresse (School in Ottoman days), now Haydarpasa train station; Istanbul.
*
_After Mehmet Fatih (Mehmet the Conqueror) took over Trabzon in 1461, Trabzon became one of the Ottoman Empire regions, and the school was built in 1515._


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Muradiye Complex, also known as The Complex of Sultan Murat II, in the city of Bursa*


----------



## HEPHAESTUS. (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes... istanbul is nice


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

A_Hamshari said:


> *Ortakoy Mosque with clear moon, Istanbul*


This picture is magnificent :cheers:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks 
but hotel prices in Turkey are not that magnificant... for most hotels, the best suite you will get for around 10,000 euro - 18,000 euro... that price in some countries will be atleast half... but Turkey is one of the most famous tourist places in the Middle East, so prices have gotta go up


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks 
but hotel prices in Turkey are not that magnificant... for most hotels, the best suite you will get for around 10,000 euro - 18,000 euro... that price in some countries will be atleast half... but Turkey is one of the most famous tourist places in the Middle East, so prices have gotta go up


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Kackar Mountain, Rize*










_Photography by: Atilay Erguven_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Dolmabahce Palace Gate, Istanbul*











This is a very nice palace in Istanbul, I will try to find some superb pictures of the actual palace, at the moment I only have low quality camera shots of it but I promise I'll get good quality by tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*A cascade of domes on the Sultan Ahmet Mosque, Istanbul*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Halil-ur-Rahman Mosque; Şanlıurfa City; South-Eastern Turkey.*
_Built by the Ayyubids in 1211 and now surrounded by attractive gardens designed by architect Merih Karaaslan; Halil-ur-Rahman's Mosque courtyard contains the legendary Pool of Sacred Fish (Balikligöl) where Abraham was thrown into the fire by Nimrod._


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pics A Hamshari, just wanna add a correction...the building you call Hatuniye Medresse (School), in Trabzon Province is actually Haydarpasa train station in Istanbul.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes yes sorry ... It used to be medresse in Ottoman days, now it's train station, let me change... I will correct now thanks for telling me.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Beylerbeyi Palace Istanbul, Turkey*

_Built during the 1860's, used to be summer residence for Imperial Ottoman royalities._


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Sultan Ahmet Mosque aka Blue Mosque (As seen from courtyard); Brilliance of Ottoman architecture:*

_Construction started on August 1609, completed on 1616; Sultan ordered Sedefhar Mehmet Aga to be its architect (Many of his knowledge came from Mimar Sinan, but could never beat Sinan's masterpiece works)_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Levent (One of main business districts in Istanbul)*









_Photograph by: Tubbish_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Istanbul Bosphorus*









_Photograph by: Taner Tanyeli_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Amasya, Northern Turkey*









_Photographer: Idris Can Koc_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ankara, Turkish capital*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Region between Izmir and Antalya:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Clock Tower of Izmir:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Clock Tower of Izmir before Sunset:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hagia Sophia in evening:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sunset over Istanbul:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Green lake near Side, which used to be ancient Greek city in Anatolia in the Pamphylia region*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Izmir; by the Aegean Sea; Western Turkey:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Izmir at night:*









_Photo by: Mehmet Yasa_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Izmir at night (2):*









_Photo by: Mehmet Yasa_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sultan Ahmet Mosque at night:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sabanci Merkez Mosque (Largest Mosque in Turkey); Adana*









_Photo by: Nikolof_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Well... something about the middle east that does not exist in most countries around the globe: no such thing as fixed prices 

you should go out with my grandmother, she buys products worth $1000's for $5 or $10 because she is the master of negotiations


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds good to me! My respects to your grandmother. I like a woman who knows what she wants! 

Btw, what are those fireworks for?


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah she sure is a piece of work... everyone is scared of her. 
But tbh i don't know about fireworks, :$ when i find a nice pic I post... so this looks nice so I post.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I know what you mean. 

I was just looking back and noticed that tower sticking up out of the lake. This is where they flooded for that dam right? Looks kinda sad actually..


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Not too familiar with that area really... haven't visited Turkland in a long time... but when I used to go there I went mainly to Istanbul, a little to Izmir, and only once to Ankara. Istanbul is my favorite... brings back history to modern age with all the buildings. Edirne I also went once, and Bursa... but it's less of a city than Istanbul


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I see. No worries, it's all good. :cheers1:

Really liking the architecture and the vibe of your country. Good job with all the photos! kay:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, but worries about what?
and you will be seeing lots of these pictures until I'm on the next flight to Marbella... today i sent my application, now i'm damn paranoid checking email every 5 minutes for a response :'(


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

About not having much info/not being too familiar on that area. When I asked about that tower I mean.  Actually, I vaguely remember seeing a programme/documentary about this. I'm sure I did anyway? Must look it up sometime. 

Well, good luck with everything concerning your application. Hope everything works out just great for you.

Look forward to the photos! :cheers1:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Merci


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Grand Bazar; Istanbul*
_One of the largest and oldest covered markets worldwide (1461); almost 60 covered streets full of shops.... upto 1250 shops.
Construction ordered by Mehmet Fatih between 1455-1461, and widely expanded by Suleiman the magnificent in the 1500's_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pottery shop in Grand Bazar*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Grand Bazar:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interior of Hagia Sophia:*









_HDR photo by: Ayse Selen Varhan_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hagia Sophia (2):*









_Photo by: Onay Gencturk_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ortakoy Mosque close-up; Istanbul*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ortakoy Mosque interior:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ishak Pasa Palace; Doğubeyazıt district; Ağrı province*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ishak Pasa Mosque:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Neve Shalom Synagogue interior, Istanbul*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Kizkoleezz restaurant, Istanbul*
_Very high class restaurant; situated on the junction on the Istanbul island side that separates Asia from Europe; land has a history of about 2500 years, and restaurant can only be reached by boat! (Good place for honeymoon )_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Konya; Seljuk Turk ancient building from before 13th century*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Konya; Alaeddin Mosque*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks A_Hamshari, good series of photos with Bursa, Sabanci Mosque and Konya.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

No problem buddy.  Going to be away for little while, so going to be some time till I post more photos, enjoy these while you can.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Demre, Antalya*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904584412/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Kaș, Antalya*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904005483/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Antalya*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4903996187/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Photo taken by me a few years ago in front of an entrance to the *Grand Bazaar, Istanbul*


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

*Uluabat Lake / BURSA*










*BURSA nights*










*Dudaklı / BURSA*










*Gölyazı / BURSA*










*Uludağ Mountain / BURSA*










*Botanic Park 1-2 / BURSA*


















/////Alıntı Fotoğraflar


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Alaeddin Mosque looks like a toy, very good. I like so much the street in Kas and the road in Dudaklı is astonishingly beautiful. Regards.*


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Alaeddin Mosque looks like a toy, very good.*


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Sabanci Mosque and Bursa are simply staggering!!


A_Hamshari said:


> *Konya; Alaeddin Mosque*


This looks like a dreamy mini construction amidst the urban sprawl! Simply amazing!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Photo taken by me during the Autumn Season a few years ago of the *Sultan Ahmed Mosque* in *Istanbul*.


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

*Natural Gas Combined Cycle Power plant / BURSA*










*Orhaneli Thermal Power plant / BURSA*










*Mudanya / BURSA*










*BURSARAY / BURSA*


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

UZUNGOL / TRABZON


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

FETHİYE / MUĞLA


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

ELAZIĞ 

World's Longest Railway Bridge ( 2400 m )(meters)


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

yasinaydin said:


> UZUNGOL / TRABZON


Once upon a time it was a great natural beauty.. With the stupid new road and its wall, it looks artificial.


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Turkey is amazing!.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Mudanya is beautiful and really impressive ELAZIĞ indeed. Regards.*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Another photo taken by me a few years ago of the *Sultan Ahmed Mosque in Istanbul.*


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

^^ pretty sure that the Ayasofya mosque is


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

yes ists Hagia Sopphia/Ayasofya Museum-(Church-Mosque-since earyl Days of Rep. Museum, best solution by the way)


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Oops, sorry for the incorrect name for the Hagia Sopphia. I took that photo back in November of 2006 and just couldn't remember the exact name. :bash:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

How can you not remember the name of one of the most famous structures ever! tsk tsk lol!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Sultan Ahmed Mosque is stunning indeed. Regards.*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Turkey, really impressive country!


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

*Doğancı Dam*


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

*Yerköprü Waterfall*


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

*Ani Ruins*


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Karagöl, Ankara the Capital


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Cesme

Turkish.town.cesme 
by OscarKosy (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

^^ i walk their every year eating chewinggumicecream yes you chew it


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

yasinaydin said:


> *Ani Ruins*




Beautiful heritage site.....


----------



## Sercan K. (Jan 31, 2010)

*BÜYÜKADA - İSTANBUL*








by Turkuazik @ wowturkey

*SUMELA MONASTERY - TRABZON*








by -Nesrin- @ wowturkey

*ANKARA*








by Atilla Dündar @ wowturkey

*SALDA LAKE - BURDUR*








by Erhan15 @ wowturkey


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

nice :cheers2:


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

*BURSA*


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

*BURSA*

Uludağ Mountain


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

*BURSA*


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

*BURSA*


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr440/veysel_kaya_barakli_goleti_veysel_kaya.jpg


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr442/Turkuazik_CIMG467_12.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


awesome pics..


----------



## Sercan K. (Jan 31, 2010)

yasinaydin said:


>


WOW! I can play football with my friends all day long on that green field :banana:


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*İstanbul - Galata Köprüsü










http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr441/Etem_Colak_emonu.jpg
*


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Nevşehir - Kapadokya










*

http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr440/KTLS_DSC00391_filtered.jpg


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Denizli - Pamukkale Travertenleri*










http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr443/Yasin_Efesoy_Pamukkale_Panorama_6.jpg


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Kayseri*










http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr446/SSarigul_KayseriGeceMeydan20113.jpg


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

*Karaman - Karadağ*










http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr446/Kazim_Kuyucu_40x60_karadag.jpg


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Ankara, Anıtkabir,*










photo by http://burmaci2000.deviantart.com/


----------



## Chucky_boy (Jan 1, 2011)

A_Hamshari said:


> *Kucuksu Palace; a summer palace for Ottoman Sultans in Beykoz district of Istanbul*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr452/Kazim_Kuyucu_konyada_bahar.jpg








http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr451/sabahattin_kayis_SabahattinKayisTitus002.jpg








http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr452/veysel_kaya_uluabat_gunbatimi_8_nisan.jpg








http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr451/Zafer_Kaysera.jpg


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

photo by Fehmi Karaman @ panoramio


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr410/levend46_DSC02289_1024x768_800x600.jpg


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Cistern Basilica in Istanbul,


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

yasinaydin said:


> http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr440/veysel_kaya_barakli_goleti_veysel_kaya.jpg



Great shot...


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Saklikent (Hidden City) Gorge is the second-largest (20 km-long) gorge in Europe, the longest and deepest gorge in Turkey, about a 40 minutes' drive from Fethiye. It is a spectacular place, with sculpted walls soaring high above. Four km. of the gorge is walkable after April when most of the snow from the Taurus Mountains has melted and passed through the gorge on its way to the Xanthos River.


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Karasu*

This is for one of my best friend Tundzaj. He comes from Karasu. One day i hope we go together to Karasu. He have a house in this city and another in the village Daricayiri. He lives in the same city here in Western Europe.









by senolsaka / panoramio.com

:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

manon said:


> Saklikent (Hidden City) Gorge is the second-largest (20 km-long) gorge in Europe, the longest and deepest gorge in Turkey, about a 40 minutes' drive from Fethiye. It is a spectacular place, with sculpted walls soaring high above. Four km. of the gorge is walkable after April when most of the snow from the Taurus Mountains has melted and passed through the gorge on its way to the Xanthos River.


I was stung by a scorpion herehno: I screamed so loudly, you wouldn't believe it! People came running - putting mud on my foot, and various other lotions and potions.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the pics, more updates on this thread would be highly appreciated....


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara gece fotoğrafı. Ankara night photo By Oktay Kosovalı


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^A wonderful shot of Ankara.


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ordu Boztepe. Photo By Oktay Kosovalı.


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Trabzon Maçka. Photo By Oktay Kosovalı


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara Anıtkabir


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara Panorama.


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara Sincan harikalar diyarı. Sincan Wonderland


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Anıtkabir Panorama. Panorama Ataturk se Mausoleum.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Between Alanya and Anamur*










By me​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Anamur*










By me​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Kizkalesi*










By me​


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Anıtkabir. Ataturk's Mausoleum.


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara Hamamönü Mahallesi. District of Ankara Hamamönü


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Trabzon Sümela Manastırı. Sumela Monastery in Trabzon


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome updates....:cheers:


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara kalesinden Manzara. Ankara Citadel


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara gece görünümü.Ankara by night.


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara Panorama.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Low quality =/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

@Oktay, super great photos, Bravo


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara Gençlik Parkı. Youth Park in Ankara.


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara Kurtuluş tren istasyonu..Independence train station in Ankara


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Cappadocia*


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

By me


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

By me


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Natural beauty, Pamukkale , Denizli


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

By me


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ordu gece görünümü. The army by night.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful photos of Turkey....:cheers1:


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara Gece. Night in Ankara.


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara Gençlik Parkı. Ankara Youth park


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ordu Çambaşı Yaylası. Çambaşı Highland Ordu.


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

By me


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

By me


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara Ulus hacıbayram çevresi. Ankara Ulus Hacıbayram environment.


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara altındağ Atatürk heykeli. Ataturk statue.


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara mavi göl. Ankara blue lake.


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara Harikalar Diyarı. Wonderland.


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Anıtkabir Ankara. Ataturk's Mausoleum in Ankara.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

nothing by cemv, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6881318389/


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

That must be Oludeniz. Very beautiful. I had a great vacation there


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Carpet Shop, Marmaris by Sue Powell, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ishak Pasha Palace*, Ağrı, Eastern Turkey (built between 1685-1784). The Palace is more of a complex than a palace; it is the second administrative campus after the Topkapı Palace in Istanbul and the most famous of the palaces built in last centuries.


Ishak Pasha Palace by paveldobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Üçhisar, Turkey by fisherbray, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul, Turkey by balavenise, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Magic Istanbul panorama by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

manon said:


> Üçhisar, Turkey by fisherbray, on Flickr



this is really awe inspiring, magnificent pic from turkey...:cheers2:


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

manon said:


> Magic Istanbul panorama by roomman, on Flickr


WoW amazing :cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Stadium at Aphrodisias by doveoggi, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum by Pilar Azaña, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6816254541/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome banner for today from Istanbul!! :applause:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

sirkeci train station by remoraa, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkey : Lykia Coast : Gelidonya Feneri by a.Kry, on Flickr


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

_MG_1662 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Volcano Nemrut by Stefan Jürgensen, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Van Lake, Eastern Turkey by jankie, on Flickr


----------



## Celine75 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi ! Thank you so much for share !! Turkey is so wonderful! 
Voyance pure


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Hadrian Goes To Termessos! by bazylek100, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

REMAINS OF THE TEMPLE OF APOLLO, SIDE, TURKEY. by BIG ALBERT, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

3B by maistora, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by a eggleden, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Roman Harbour of Antalya by bazylek100, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wonderful photos from Turkey....kay:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

In the Gorge at Salikent by snapper1461, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Saklıkent by Bora Arasan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Meriç Köprüsü by Sinan DoÄŸan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul by s_u_n_n_n_n_n_y, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Mosque in the Snow, Istanbul by santela*, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Topkapi Palace, Istanbul by santela*, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Making My Way to the Blue Mosque by santela*, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Shopping Tourist, Istanbul by santela*, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Virgin Mary, Aya Sofya by santela*, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Ceilings in Aya Sofya by santela*, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mosque by the Grand Bazaar, Istanbul by santela*, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

German Fountain, Istanbul, Turkey by OrangUtanSam, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Euromos Antik Kenti by Sinan DoÄŸan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/german_long/6826310672/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Haydarpaşa Koşusu by Kalem ve Mum, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

conk bayiri by Booo Zoneâ˜®, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sehitlikten by Booo Zoneâ˜®, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ahmet Afif Paşa Yalısı by caglar.ulker, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Zeki Paşa Yalısı by caglar.ulker, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ağva- Istanbul by caglar.ulker,


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by cacaoboy, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

haydarpasa by efe_polat, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

İ.s.t.a.n.b.u.L. by g ü L â L e, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

can't stop my heart (Exp.) by g ü L â L e, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Hüküm senin Sultanım! (Exp.) by g ü L â L e, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

satırlar uçar gider aklımdan (Exp.) by g ü L â L e, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

rüstempaşa cami.. by g ü L â L e, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by g ü L â L e, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

with patience... (Exp.) by g ü L â L e, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ankara's Kocatepe Mosque by modenadude, on Flickr


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Bosfor Bridge,


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Mosaic from Kapadocia,


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by m.f.t., on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Theatre of Side by bazylek100, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kemaliye*

_MG_9328 by Ertugrul Balikcioglu, on Flickr

Erzincan


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

87/366: kuzguncuk by nyah74, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kızıl Kule by bazylek100, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Fish Sandwich - Istanbul - Turkey by sabientje48, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Old street in Bursa*

Bursa by Bebetto, on Flickr

Bursa


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Lycian tombs - Dalyan*

lycian tombs Dalyan turkey by Kfxposure, on Flickr

Muğla


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*İztuzu Beach*

iztuzu plajı dalyan by fatih oktay, on Flickr

Muğla


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bandirma*

Bandirma MHP- Turk bayrakları by cgrsnm, on Flickr

Balıkesir


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amos - Marmaris - TURKEY by $ed, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum - Marina, TURKEY by $ed, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turgut Reis, Bodrum, TURKEY by $ed, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sunset at Istanbul, TURKEY by $ed, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Upper Gallery, Aya Sofya by istanbulnorthend, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tulip - Lale by Fatih YILDIZ, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Unfair Advantage by Clint Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Warp Zone by Clint Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Golden Horn, Istanbul, TURKEY by $ed, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Grand Bazaar, Istanbul, Turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ankara Söğütözü


----------



## Oktay Kosovalı1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Deep Turquoise by suzbah, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^Great!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pamfilya by suzbah, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Harem - Çeşmeli Sofa / The Hall With A Fountain by sait.erol, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

bosphorus bridge blue by xalphas, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ölüdeniz by wheyt, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Patara, Turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*nature; Yüksekova/Hakkari*


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Yaşam by morkedi ©, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The end of Europe by Khaled100, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Reflection by mpjones_007, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

great shots :cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Burası Türkiye! by mpjones_007, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by mpjones_007, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by mpjones_007, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Olympos Beach by mpjones_007, on Flickr


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you, Manon, for the nice pics. May I ask you to specify which region of Turkey the pics were taken from?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

manon said:


> Burası Türkiye! by mpjones_007, on Flickr


incredible shot....


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

intelligentBG said:


> Thank you, Manon, for the nice pics. May I ask you to specify which region of Turkey the pics were taken from?


you are welcome , i add random photos from Turkey, i did not specified their region but you can click flickr link to see where it was taken, 
this one is from Cappadocia


Standing Proud by mpjones_007, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Mosque by [email protected]®©ãǿ►ðȅtǭǹȁðǿr◄©, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Çanakkale : 
Once in a Blue Moon by Kuzeytac, on Flickr


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Yalova, Safran*


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Fotógrafo arriesgado.2.Risky photographer by ironde, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pamukkale - Not Snow by Stanley Zimny, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Vallidere (Capadocia, Turkiye) by Amaia eta Gotzon, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/becklectic/84985928/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ruins of a temple in Bergama, Turkey by frans.sellies, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cantabrigian/6558821389/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Phyrigian Valley/Kütahya/Turkey by seyr-ü zafer, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadoce by Zak-6.2, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Nazar Boncugu Tree by zolakoma, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The gates by Stepan003, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

turkey is amazing! country has such beautiful landscape contrasts


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasya by emreyaran, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

İşhan Kilisesi / Ishan Churc by firesea (CanCetin), on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Walking path made with pebble stones (podima) in the ghost town of Kayaköy (Levissi), Fethiye, Turkey by Can Gurel, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by Can Gurel, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadoce by Zak-6.2, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

Kids Playing In A Caique, possibly 65's @ Bosphorus by ardac, on Flickr

my uncle and mother...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pics post more photos of the beaches


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

BEN_3712 by Kemal Riza, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Selimiye mosque in Edirne, Turkey (Unesco world heritage) by frans.sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow!....:cheers2:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Rumeli castle and Fsm bridge by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kuleli military school by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphorus by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kuleli military school by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Develi Valley Panorama @ Cappadocia by Pepeketua, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

In the earth's belly by IrenaS, on Flickr


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

Ankara Zonguldak road by muratyalçı[email protected]


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

Kızlan, Alaçam by Bünyamin Kıvrak @panoramio


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Alanya by ozgurmulazimoglu, on Flickr


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

Heart Of İstanbul by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

Ayder yaylasi(plateau) by Ahmet Semen
 @panoramio


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mardin, Post Office, Old Caravanserai by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

bağdat köşkü by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

ferah gökler by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Turkey is a very beautiful country no doubt, thanks for the pics..kay:


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

Tophane. by ardac, on Flickr

Old cannon foundry, İst.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaş/Antalya/Turkey by seyr-ü zafer, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasya, view by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pigeon island by Greeny Greenslade, on Flickr


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

Lovely locomotive in front of Haydarpaşa Terminus by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you for the lovely updates from beautiful Turkey.


----------



## compaq life (Jun 11, 2011)

photo by compaq life
Kanlıca, İstanbul (just 1 hour ago)


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by aslan istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

compaq life said:


> photo by compaq life
> Kanlıca, İstanbul (just 1 hour ago)


Very nice, keep them coming !


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Turquia sempre arrasando!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ephesus Amphitheatre by SyrianSindibad, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

BEN_7246 by Kemal Riza, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ephesus Tourists! by SyrianSindibad, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bridge in Red by xalphas, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Magic landscape! by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

T003 by piechot, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kabak Bay, Fethiye, Turkey by Can Gurel, on Flickr


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

Bosphorus At Night by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul Firework by doenerpoldi, on Flickr


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Turkey is part of the CIVETS group isn't it? Along with Colombia.

Love the photo before the last of Istanbul!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

PuebloFuerte said:


> Turkey is part of the CIVETS group isn't it? Along with Colombia.
> 
> Love the photo before the last of Istanbul!


thank you PuebloFuerto,
Yes, Turkey is part of CIVETS, MIKT, Next 11 , E-7 Countries, TIMBI, D-8 developing countries, EAGLEs (Emerging and growth-leading economies) ,G20, and NIC (Newly industrialized country) . indeed Turkey is the only country always appears in every list of emerging countries (Next Eleven/BRIC, CIVETS, FTSE, MSCI, The Economist, S&P, Dow Jones, Columbia University EMGP)
sources: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emerging_markets

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIVETS
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TIMBI
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Developing_8_Countries
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emerging_and_growth-leading_economies
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Next_Eleven
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIKT
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emerging_power
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E7_group


----------



## Tasbih (Dec 19, 2011)

manon said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/roomman/7566677620/
> Magic landscape! by roomman, on Flickr


Amazing pick! Regards ;D


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ballooning over Göreme, Cappadocia by lassi.kurkijarvi, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotrose14/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Phaeselis by zolakoma, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The German Fountain by Carabul, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sultanahmet Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey by SvKck, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Gerence Koyu-Datça by ebeydat, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Damlataş Cave by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

İstanbul - I by Erdi.Keskin, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Edirne Üç Şerefeli Camii-Mosque by hcipe, on Flickr


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

Kadiralak plateau by naiskos @panoramio


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful....


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Kerpe - Kocaeli









Kingdom of Rocks by kani polat, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Figures of Cappadocia by kani polat, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Yalova









Yürüyen Köşk ve Tarihi Çınar by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

simple and peacefull ^^


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Legend says Zeus would bathe here with his mistresses. Old women would become young again when bathing in this water. 


Bathing in Zeus Cave by EmreKanik, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cegunes/7616174582/


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

--->








near lake abant  by maydin @panoramio


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

lake Abant  by ahmet zeki yavas @panoramio


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Milet (Miletos) by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bostancili, life at the sea by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Efese by Shahrazad26, on Flickr


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

view of Izmir from the Yamanlar mountain
http://r4---bru02t16.c.bigcache.goo...343258042&cms_redirect=yes&redirect_counter=1 by Levent Solak @panoramio


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

more details by eye of einstein, on Flickr


----------



## aramatrcx (Jul 15, 2009)

I love my beautiful country


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

İzmir Clock Tower by Fatma Nur İ., on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

typical Turkish breakfast


Turkish Breakfast by Özgür NEHİR, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sailing to eternity... by *Saariy*, on Flickr


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

BAKLAVA!11!!!1!!!1!!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum Castle at night,TURKIYE by yilenes, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates. I love The Castle of St Peter in Bodrum; a great place to wander and to sit and enjoy the views.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Great updates. I love The Castle of St Peter in Bodrum; a great place to wander and to sit and enjoy the views.


thank you Jane, 

Dervish, Ismail Acar Collection 2012, Turkish & Islamic Art Museum, Istanbul, Turkey by SvKck, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Uzungol by Hussain_Quantum, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

river by Hussain_Quantum, on Flickr


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

manon said:


> thank you Jane,
> 
> Dervish, Ismail Acar Collection 2012, Turkish & Islamic Art Museum, Istanbul, Turkey by SvKck, on Flickr


Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Blue Mosque by KayYen, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

IMG_2077 by LEYLA CANDAN TASATMANLAR, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphorus by Ã–zgÃ¼r NEHÄ°R, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5796205708/


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great image of the library of Celsus.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum, Turkey by Claude Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, thanks 
Turkey is a wonderful, wonderful country and I really hope that I will get a chance to visit it again.


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

Kepez canyon by Yakup Erdem @panoramio


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

Akgöl by serhatozsahin @panoramio


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

Tunceli Province
East Anatolia


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

nurhak said:


> Kepez canyon by Yakup Erdem @panoramio


very nice nature...

hope we can preserve...


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

Sümela Monastery by Mehmed Özçay @panoramio


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

Levet, İst.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7045000761/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tortum Waterfall by laedri52, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kayseri Gece by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Yedigöller by Kadir Murat Tosun, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Trojan Horse by Andy Atakan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Pier by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sakarıbaşı... by warning-tr, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tortum Lake by laedri52, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

IMG_1475 by sasdds, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gozde2205/7817494586/


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Fantastic image.  Even from that height you can tell it is Turkey - because of the distinctive shape of the gulets.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Panagia Sumela by ozgurozsemerci, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bodrum, Turkey. Pictures by me ...sorry, the camera didn't have good MegaPixels hno:









by me


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by me


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by me


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by me


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

BIRD PARADISE / İZMİR, TURKEY by COSKUNTUNA ... 888.000 ... THANK YOU, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hagia sofia








Turkey by Haithan ali


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

Midyat, Mardin,

Most Beautiful Balcony Ever by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Moonrise Dalaman Dalgakıran by fatih oktay, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sunset Dalaman Dalgakıran by fatih oktay, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*ERZURUM*


Şşe-La-le-Laaa Laaa Laaa by Birgaripseyyahişte, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Flying Club Cup by Nuno Gabriel N., on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Topkapi Palace by Sergio Romiti, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Saint Antoine by Mujahed Marzouk, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_6262 by Sergio Romiti, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ankara*


Ankara by Wild Turkey, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Раннее утро в Турции... by Artyom Dyakiv, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Bodrum, Turkey*


Bodrum  by Inanc Kucukosmanoglu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some fantastic images Manon.

I was bitten by a scorpion, I think, in The Saklikent Gorge - so I recall it well.

The colours & light are unmistakably Turkey.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Some fantastic images Manon.
> 
> I was bitten by a scorpion, I think, in The Saklikent Gorge - so I recall it well.
> 
> The colours & light are unmistakably Turkey.


thank you Jane, i did not visited saklikent yet, hopefully next year , i will visit. thanks for warning i will be more careful about scorpions )


Saklikent (Turkey) - Walking under the cliffs by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑ (back from holidays), on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by Nondenim, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

View to the Kleopatra beach. by Laine Markus, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

view from the galata bridge, istanbul, turkey (06-2012) by joeeisner, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Mosque by Brett T, on Flickr


----------



## john7788 (Sep 15, 2012)

*re:*



manon said:


> Hoşap Castle by zz77, on Flickr




Great architecture.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

medusa head by Brett T, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Dalyan Cliff Tombs 1 by C. B. Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Şirince'nin şirin evleri by veDaNā, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Şirince # Explore by Güneş ER | www.guneser.com, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mutlu olmak için; by {esmaLâle}, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Nisanyan Inn Window by [ValCo]
ölüm ya da ayrılık farkeder mi söyle, Sensiz! by GÃ¼neÅŸ ER | www.guneser.com, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sultan Ahmet by insomnia09, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Chora Church, Istanbul, Turkey (06-2012) by joeeisner, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

Turkey is so wonderfull.......................


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

Road to Garipçe by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tyana Su Kemerleri by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Your images bring back fond memories of times spent in Turkey.


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

love those old tiny villages


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Picture Perfect by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Fertilizer Farm by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing....


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocian Dream by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Magical Goreme by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sirince by Ne_Obliviscaris, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Travertine terraces by Ne_Obliviscaris, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Şemsi Ahmet Paşa Camii by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_0469 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_0247 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Hittite Sun , Ankara by Nejdet Düzen, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tube, Istanbul, Türkye | Turkey | Turska by Lab604, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Agean Seascape - Turkey 2012 by Stuart Chard, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

View from the Red Tower. by Laine Markus, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

_DSC7896 by Bernardo Ricci Armani (http://Ricci-Armani.com), on Flickr


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Meke Lake*
*A Volcanic Lake in the middle of Turkey's Only Desert*








by Kazım Kuyucu


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

on the way to haydarpaşa by ozgurozsemerci, on Flickr


----------



## milanm (Oct 15, 2012)

incredible pics


----------



## milanm (Oct 15, 2012)

beautiful coast


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Holes by Ugo Pisani Massamormile, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Whirling Dervishes in Istanbul by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Hagia Sophia, Istanbul by ReqfordrM, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ottoman Architecture by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr

Mosaics of a fountain mirror the incredible architecture of the Blue Mosque in the background. The Blue Mosque is one of the ultimate achievements of Ottoman architecture.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Med Blues by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

manon said:


> Whirling Dervishes in Istanbul by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


That is Sufi style dancing right? we have very similar type of dance in Pakistan.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful Bay by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Basilica Cistern Reflection by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Göreme Balloon at Sunrise by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Balloon and First Light in Goreme by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## lauraneli (Oct 19, 2012)

As the story of the 1001 Nights.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Mosque after Sunset by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Balloons above Cappadocia by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Goreme Hillside at Blue Hour by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Karatay Caravansaray, Kayseri / Turkey by ReqfordrM, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia Hoodoos by ReqfordrM, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia Balloons by ReqfordrM, on Flickr


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Panoramic view of travertine terraces at Pamukkale | Turkey by ralucahphotography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

parasailing in oludeniz blue lagoon | turkey by ralucahphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Mega yachts in Istanbul-Kontantiniyye-Constantinople


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Mega yachts in Istanbul-Kontantiniyye-Constantinople


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Hardcore fans in a concert in Istanbul!


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

People are waiting for a concert anxiously.lol


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

A cruise ship in front of port of Galata in Istanbul!


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

A yacht harbor in Bodrum resort town, in Aegean across Greek isles.


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Bodrum castle and yachts in Aegean Sea.


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Marmaris is another famous resort town in Aegean Sea.


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Kara ada is an island next to Greek isles, which belongs to Turkey.


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Under water Turkey; a sword fish species!


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

The native residents of the four seas of Turkey!


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

A coast guard is saving a dolphin from fish nets!


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

A joyful, photogenic dolphin!


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Diving in Turkey.


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

This evening, İstanbul,

Ay by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

A Hittite sphinx!









By rbw2007


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Roman emperor Trajan!







[/url] Trajan by rbw2007, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

The size of the lion gate in the Hattusa, the capital of Hittite Empire!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

RUGS, RUGS EVERYWHERE! by Ben Morlok, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

a-ma-z-ing fairy chimneys by williams,annie47 now grannie annie, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Blue House by williams,annie47 now grannie annie, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

high and low by rip tides, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Castle Alanya, Turkey - 3839 by HereIsTom, on Flickr


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

*Istanbul panoramic view*

Istanbul panoramic view in sunset from Galata Tower,


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul from the Bosphorus I by Pedro NC, on Flickr


----------



## Jerzy Poniemirski (Sep 13, 2012)

Im looking through this amazing gallery and I cant wait longer till february for my Erasmus in Turkey
Turkish cities both in daylight/night are evenly beauty but I'm in love with wiew of iluminated mosques at the night
In my opinion there is no more astonish picture of sacral buildings than that, for me of course
Regards


----------



## isshh (Nov 15, 2012)

Snapp mooree! me wana see )


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Jerzy Poniemirski said:


> Im looking through this amazing gallery and I cant wait longer till february for my Erasmus in Turkey
> Turkish cities both in daylight/night are evenly beauty but I'm in love with wiew of iluminated mosques at the night
> In my opinion there is no more astonish picture of sacral buildings than that, for me of course
> Regards


All of the sacred temples in Turkey, including the pagan; Hittite,Phrigian, Lydian Ionian, Carian, Roman,etc and Abrahamic Eastern Roman-Byzantine,Seljukid Pontus and Ottoman temples are sublime indeed!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pamukkale by Never House, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkish journey - Part VI by Pedro NC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphorus Bridge by peteskiphoto, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ancient Theatre by keithmaguire ê¹€ì±„ìœ¤, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Topkapi Sarayi`nda Gunbatimi by 56Karaca, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

339/366: les muqarnas by nyah74, on Flickr


----------



## greatturk (Dec 20, 2012)

file:///C:/Users/ACER/Desktop/argdag8.jpg


----------



## greatturk (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## greatturk (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## greatturk (Dec 20, 2012)

istanbul


----------



## greatturk (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

rize, ayder yaylasi


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Mersin - Tarsus


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Mersin - kumkuyu


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Karaman - ermenek (name comes from roman emperor germenicus) way to basyayla


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Bartin - amasra


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

again Bartin - amasra


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Bartin - amasra


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

links fixed


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

giresun - bulancak


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Ordu


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

fishermen in Ordu


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Rize


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

greatturk said:


>


What a spectacular image.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Descent to Kabak Beach by Borya, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tourist Snap by keithmaguire 김채윤, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sunrise in Capadocia by Never House, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul by Erdener Ortan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Aegean Sea, Turkey by Erdener Ortan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cape Jason - Seaside II by emreyaran, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Dalyan/Muğla/Turkey by seyr-ü zafer, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

manon said:


> http://500px.com/photo/7378594


beautifull picture, isnt this in Eskisehir?


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_0002_edited-1 by williams,annie47 now grannie annie, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_3121 by serdar uyar, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddoorly/8321741529/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_3013 by serdar uyar, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_3097 by serdar uyar, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ephesus -view of the famous theatre by williams,annie47 now grannie annie, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/9422291


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Panorama Galata by BüniD, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Uçhisar, Cappadocia, Turkey by Mr. Alejandro Zeta, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Anıtkabir by tururu-u, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

sunset by muratvarolphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Sunset from Bosphorus Bridge by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

waterfalls Suuçtu von duran6687 auf Flickr


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

kaçkar dağı Rize/Türkey von emin kanbur auf Flickr


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

GÜDAK - Bayburt Demirkapı Tırmanışı - 7 Kasım 2010 von Recep Ergin auf Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul XXV by __Daniele__, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Point of View by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkish Coastline by Stuart Chard, on Flickr


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

Driving through the Kaçkar Mountains von kenzilicious auf Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Turkey has amazing landscapes, is very different from what I imagined. :cheers:


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

_ (İstanbul. Kız Kulesi) by Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8273322918/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kayakoy by Julian Kaesler, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Nemrut crater by NASA,

Mount Nemrut, Turkey (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/03/08) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

Ordu Çambaşı 1 von automatte auf Flickr


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

Ordu Çambaşı 3 von automatte auf Flickr


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

Ordu Karagöl von automatte auf Flickr


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

KarIMGP4816 von bulent_ergun auf Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

krem şantili kartalkaya by merve.erdogan, on Flickr


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

yayla von ataldredge auf Flickr


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

yayla yolculuğu von poginali auf Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

michy66 on Flickr.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

aslanlanaslan said:


> yayla yolculuğu von poginali auf Flickr


amazing. :cheers:


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

Trans-Kaçkar yürüyüşü Temmuz 2010 von recepmemik auf Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Anıtkabir by sergulle, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Windmills in Turkey 1995 (1) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Cappadocia 1 by Martina Asia, on Flickr


----------



## mhmmd (Feb 8, 2013)

Hangi ülke bu kadar güzelliği bir arada barındır ya. Harbiden bir başkadır benim memleketim..


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

vanderful!


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

untitled


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

St John's Basilica, Selcuk, Turkey 2010
Canon EOS 50D


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Yerebatan by FatihZengin, on Flickr


----------



## apocalypto1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful Turkey !


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Edil Arda said:


> Windmills in Turkey 1995 (1) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


Are these windmills in the Bodrum area? Ortakent?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some great images. Thanks.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/23997031


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_3319 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Ottoman chateau in istanbul


The chateau was covered artifical snow by yasinoplz, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

sarikaya


... by Alandérinligim, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

REFLEJO EN EL TECHO DEL COCHE. by pcoling1, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

fishhunt in nigde


fish hunt by drhad, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

İskenderun by mehmetfatihgoden, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

m a ç k a by Caucas', on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Lycian tombs by grannie annie taggs, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Uzungol by Hussain_Quantum, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Between Alaçam and Gerze by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

T013 by piechot, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

downtown ankara - sincan


Downtown by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

köprülü kanyon


Köprülü Kanyon by cezmiozkan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

ottoman-style town hall in Samsun


Samsun, Ottoman-style town hall by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

havza - samsun


Havza, panorama by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

scenery near Kavak - Samsun


near Kavak, scenery by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

waterfall in Duzce


waterfall by xalphas, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

ottoman-style trainstation in Amasya


Amasya, Train station by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

landscape between turhal and amasya


Between Turhal and Amasya by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

another one in Belcegiz


Belceğiz - Turkey by © Marion B., on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Tokat citycenter


Tokat, below the citadel by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Çeşme / Izmir (A very beautiful coastal town) :cheers:

By me


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Istanbul 

By me


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bozcaada. A very beautiful Aegean island. :cheers:

By me.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Çeşme, Izmir

by me ^^


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

By me,

Maiden Tower by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

Rize Kackar Mountains - Turkey









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26075655.83341.306436509412190&type=1&theater


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

wonderfull vandirfil beyler supersiniz boyle devam


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

Lake Van
Eastern Anatolia








by Hamit Yalçın
https://www.facebook.com


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kızılcahamam'da bir köy... by tahsin-k, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

ships are on the horizon by xalphas, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Istanbul Sunset romance, view from Asia 1/2 by lassi.kurkijarvi, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Samsun, Friday prayer by blauepics, on Flickr

bide derler adim basi cami


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Istanbul :cheers:

By me


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Samsun, District Administrative Court by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

southern part of Trabzon


IMG_167 by erdish, on Flickr


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Çeşme marina

By me


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Dolfijn aan bakboord! by Shahrazad26, on Flickr


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Eminönü / Istanbul 

By me


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Beylerbeyi Palace


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bosphorus / Istanbul

By me


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Northern parts of Istanbul

By me


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Istanbul

by me (sorry for the poor quality but i like that photo  )


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*DENİZLİ - KALE - İNCEĞİZ KÖYÜ ( Arap Apıştı Kanyonu )*









by Hasan Kurt
www.facebook.com


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*mount Ararat*









by *Ali İhsan Öztürk*
www.facebook.com


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Ataturk dam; Sanliurfa*









by Hamit Yalçın
www.facebook.com


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Karagöl by Ajda Aras, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

BeachPark ...  by Ali_Antalya,TR, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Taurus moutains, partially covered with snow by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kapıkırı Köyü'nden Bafa Gölü by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

he/she found the best spot on the beach!


Brave Camper by Lunas Mum, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Central Anatolia, Turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sunset in Akyaka - Bodrum - Mugla

Sunset by Ozzy152, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

nevsehir


Hill Dwelling II by Beum เบิ้ม Portƒolio, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cumhuriet Cadessi tram Bursa by doveoggi, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Çeşnigir Bridge on Kızılırmak River by cannoner, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Hamsiköy by Sinan DoÄŸan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

picture by oskaybatur


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Beynamlızade Konağı / Hamamönü by tahsin-k, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

uzungöl by hüseyin atilla, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kürtün village in Gümüshane


kürtün by hüseyin atilla, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cave cities #2 by mikilgenio80, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Karkamış, railway station by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Istanbul V (Dark Blue Version) by Nikos Niotis, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

eminönü yapı kredi by Wasn't, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

dolmabahçe sarayı by mertalkan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Museum of Turkish and Islamic Art. by Liam Cheasty, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ortahisar, Turkey


Discovering Ortahisar - (Cappadocia, Turkey) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Kaş - Antalya - Turkey


Kaş - Antalya - Turkey by Kaan Ugurlu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

> Bolu
> 
> Bolu is one of the most enchanting areas of Turkey located approximately half-way between Istanbul and Ankara. Bolu is famous for its dense forests, fauna and modern hot spring facilities.



Bolu Turkiye by anakayer - [temporarily off...!] اناكاىءر, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Balikli göl in Sanli-Urfa, According to tradition, Nimrod had Abraham immolated on a funeral pyre, but God turned the fire into water and the burning coals into fish.


The Balik Gol - Where the Prophet Ibrahim was born at Sanli Urfa - Turkiye by Saddozai, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Eskisehir


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

a nice post by Manon from Erzurum




manon said:


> http://500px.com/photo/991353
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cappadocia 










picture by alessio Andreani


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

edit


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

ABM (Another Blue Monday) Selimiye Mosque in Edirne (Unesco world heritage) by frans.sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İzmir, 10th of November,


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Istanbul by me


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Izmir :cheers:

By me.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Büyükada/Istanbul

By me


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Antalya


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

The Maiden Tower pics are stunning! kay:


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Muğla, Aegean region*









*by Eşin Hikmet *
www.facebook.com


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Somewhere in Anatolia by Marek K. Misztal, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Very atmospheric!


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

view to amasya

picture by Imren @ wowturkey


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

breathtaking scenery from Turkey.....thanks Karaborsa. :cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpekpak/8638298282/in/pool-turkey


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Armenian Church, Van,Turkey*









https://twitter.com/munirkaraloglu


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Hagia Sophia by sathellite, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İstanbul Skyline With Vapur by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Vapur With Seagull by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Hakkâri by hippobosca, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Tatvan by otumay, on Flickr


----------



## markalitece38 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Mimarsinan Park Kayseri,Turkey*


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Mount Suphan, Van ,Turkey*









by Özkan Bilgin, 
Anadolu Ajansı facebook


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

somewhere in norther Turkey blacksee coast found on facebook


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Kurşunlu Şelalesi / Antalya*









Hasan Hüseyin Birlik
VAN FOTOĞRAFÇILAR DERNEĞİ (VANFOD)


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*mount Erciyes*









İbrahim Aksu
www.facebook.com


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

entrance of grand bazaar


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*road to Bahçesaray*









*by Ali İhsan Öztürk*
www.facebook.com


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kastamonu by banukayadelen, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kastamonu by banukayadelen, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Çobanlar Plateau by warning-tr, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

kastamonu castle


Kastamonu by banukayadelen, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kastamonu Yol Fotoğrafları by banukayadelen, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Alanya panorama from the castle by Ozgurmulazimoglu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kastamonu old city by CyberMacs, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

manisa spil mountan


Manisa Spil Dağı 2011 by manisaspil, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

manisa - sultan muradiye mosque


Manisa Photos... Sultan Mosque and Muradiye Mosque.. by Umut Dünyası, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

A View from Mount Spil, Manisa Turkey by caglarca, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kaş panorama by Ozgurmulazimoglu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

sakarya kent park by Gökçen Tunç, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Gumushane


ikizdere valley | 1000 m high by serikss, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Gumushane


Santa Antik Kenti - 11 Temmuz 2009 by Recep Ergin, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Old Ottoman houses in Bartin


BARTIN by Rana___, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

bartin_eski_evler02 by zest!, on Flickr


bartin_eski_evler by zest!, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Forest // BARTIN - 3 by ozmen70, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

AMASRA // BARTIN by ozmen70, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

SEFERIHISAR / SIGACIK - CITTA SLOW // 8 by ozmen70, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

AYVALIK // 18 by ozmen70, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

foca - Izmir


Eski Foça // 11 by ozmen70, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

SEFERIHISAR // DOGANKENT by ozmen70, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Bartin


100_3421 by FiratB, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

339/366: les muqarnas by nyah74, on Flickr


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*mount Erciyes*









by İbrahim Aksu
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0239591794834.341647.665529833&type=1&theater


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaputas Beach by Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Efes ruins,








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom_vac/8702652658/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Celsus Library,








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom_vac/8706821913/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Time Lord (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Cappadocia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shyto/7601572114/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Aegean Sea Blues by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Jamıryo (Jan 31, 2013)

Van - Turkey


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

çorum municipality 










muzeum of çorum


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sivas 


Sivas Jandarma Binası by Fatih YILDIZ, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sivas Valilik Binası by Fatih YILDIZ, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sivas - selçuklu square


Sivas Selçuklu Meydanı by Ahmet POLAT, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sivas - ulu camii (mosque) completed in 1197 AD during Seljuk empire


Sivas Ulu Cami by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sivas - Ataturk ve etnografya muzesi


Sivas Kongre Binası Atatürk ve Etnografya Müzesi by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sivas - Gök medrese 

built in 1271 by Izzeddin keykhavur (seljuk period) 


SIVAS - Gök Medrese by Andra MB, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Yozgat - ottoman clocktower in city-center


Yozgat Saat Kulesi by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

yozgat - 3 serefeli mosque


3 Şerefeli Cami by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr

interior


3 Şerefeli Cami by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

aerial view to Yozgat


City of Yozgat 100Thdr by Mr. Aktugan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Esenli merkez mosque in Yozgat province


esenli merkez camii/ yozgat by allamei_cihan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Erzincan - Terzibaba mosque


Erzincan by etutar, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Erzincan - Kemaliye


Kemaliye Erzincan by recepmemik, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Girlevik waterfall in Erzincan


ERZINCAN SELALESI by kelkitli.2924, on Flickr


DSCF3710 by issakag, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

euphrate river crossing inbetween Kemaliye - Erzincan


DSCN0302 by ulu_cam, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ottoman Imperium HDR by coronaeborealis, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Hasankeyf by aliasili, on Flickr


----------



## arda84 (Apr 8, 2008)

*MERSİN*


Berk Köylüoğlu


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

boy walking on travertine terrace at Pamukkale | Turkey by ralucahphotography, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

manon said:


> Ottoman Imperium HDR by coronaeborealis, on Flickr


Where is this located?


----------



## arda84 (Apr 8, 2008)

> Where is this located?


Dolmabahçe Palace located in the Beşiktaş district of Istanbul, on the European coastline of the Bosphorus strait

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolmabahçe_Palace


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue hour in Istanbul by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
*Tokat* - the city at the foot of the 12th century, 28 towers Ottoman citadel




Tokat, below the citadel by blauepics, on Flickr























.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

THE TURKISH COFFEE (Turk kahvesi)

A symbol of lasting friendship
The English word 'coffee' is derived from the Turkish word 'kahve'. In Turkey the public coffeehouse is also called 'Kahve' or in old way; 'Kahvehane' or very-very old way 'Kiraathane' and it continues to be the meeting place of the traditionalist throughout the Eastern Mediterranean. 

"Coffee should be black as Hell, strong as death, and sweet as love."
--Turkish Proverb


Turkish Coffee by veropie, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/33271841


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/30808921


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Beykoz, İstanbul


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Edirne I guess,








https://www.flickr.com/photos/gunergamze/8453406911/sizes/l/in/contacts/


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

the tomb of sheyh edebali and mosque from Bilecik


Bilecik Edebali Türbesi by erhantr, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://crlt.deviantart.com/art/Turkey-Antalya-197171858


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Türkiye çok güzel :cheers:


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kaçkar Dağları by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Meke Gölü by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Ihlara Vadisi by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sinop castle 


Sinop Kalesi by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

aerial view to Kocaeli


Kocaeli by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

panoramic view to Gölcük


Gölcük by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

traditional Ottoman houses in Mudurnu


Mudurnu Evleri by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Mudurnu Evleri by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Mudurnu Evleri by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr

aerial view to Mudurnu


Mudurnu by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

traditional Ottoman houses in Ayas


Ayaş by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Ayaş by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Ayaş by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Ayaş by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr

aerial view to Ayas


Ayaş by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Izmit clock-tower


İzmit Saat Kulesi by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


İzmit Saat Kulesi by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Gölcük


Gölcük Halıdere by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

traditional houses in nuzhetiye village


Nüzhetiye Köyü Evleri by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Nüzhetiye Köyü Evleri by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Nüzhetiye Köyü Evleri by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr

nuzhetiye waterfall


Nüzhetiye Şelalesi - Gölcük by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Eskişehir, Porsuk River by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

IMG_0250 by Mehmet KODALAK, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://utkuyzc.deviantart.com/art/OTTOMAN-RULES-144658389


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://celil.deviantart.com/art/7685-179336559


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpekpak/8839799011/in/pool-turkey


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

lapseki, çanakkale, canakkale, türkiye, turkiye, turkey by Faruk Dirisağlık (Faruk Dirisaglik), on Flickr


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Cilo Mountain, Southeastern Anatolia*









Tekin Adakan
*VAN FOTOĞRAF TOPLULUĞU*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/vafot/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeşile, Maviye SOBE!... by nokta-i mihrak, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Assos, Canakkale *
At an archeological site, two people watching the sunset








http://500px.com/photo/18601475


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/35114326


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Afyon-karahisar

view from the castle to the city


Karahisar Castle / AFYONKARAHISAR / TURKEY by gezgin rehberler, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Phyrgian valley in Afyonkarahisar, a byzantian Greek church carved inside a rocky mountan


Bizans Kilisesi Frig Vadisi (Byzantine Church, Phrygian Valley, Ayazini Metropolis, Afyonkarahisar, Turkey) by guraydere, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

This is the valley


Peribacaları (Demirli, Afyonkarahisar, Turkey) by guraydere, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Old Ottoman houses in city-centre of Afyonkarahisar


Afyonkarahisar Tarihi Evler by afyonfotograflari, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

another shot from the phyrgian city in afyonkarahisar


Frig kırk göz kayalığı 6 by Mehmet Baysan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

same rock from another view angle


Frig kırk göz kayalığı 1 by Mehmet Baysan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

yazili kaya - the written rock


Frig yazılı kaya 9 by Mehmet Baysan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

ayazini


Frig ayazini 1 by Mehmet Baysan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Frig gerdek kaya 1 by Mehmet Baysan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

view from the interior


Frig söğüt köyü 4 by Mehmet Baysan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

the lion rock


Frig aslan kaya 1 by Mehmet Baysan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

view from Aydalaz castle to the phyrgian city


Frig aydalaz kalesi 3 by Mehmet Baysan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

another ancient phyrgian rock-city


Frig yapıldak asar kaya 2 by Mehmet Baysan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

ancient phyrgian castle, now its called "doganli kale"


Frig doğanlı kale 2 by Mehmet Baysan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Afyon....


A Solitary Tree In The Field by Serhan Keser, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/linuswarn/9160872871/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ottoman Toffee by Nezih Tavlas Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaygit/9347091312/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya, Konyaaltı beach








http://paliancho.deviantart.com/art/beach-park-274504809


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sedir islands, Mugla, Turkey








http://www.socialvixen.com/celebrity-sightings/naomi-campbells-best-gift-ever/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia








http://photos-turistic-places.tumblr.com/post/49443608254/cappadocia-aerial-meskendir-valley


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://placespill.blogspot.it/2013/04/sultanahmet-from-hagia-sophia-istanbul.html


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://simplysweet07.tumblr.com/post/52508223166/ortakoy-camii-istanbul-turkiye


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Elevit highlands, black sea region in Turkey








http://500px.com/photo/41383434


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

meke lake by JU-LI | photo, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Artemis Temple by aydinsert, on Flickr

İsa Bey mosque and selçuk castle by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphorus Bridge as seen from Galatasaray Island by The Silent Man_, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

17 Aralık ( Şeb-i Arus ) by anemon , on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

view on the dancing dervish !IMG_5008 by andrey.salikov, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Erfelek_Sinop_Turkey








http://mertkansecgin.deviantart.com/art/Erfelek-Sinop-Turkey-104319319


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

cultural icons of Turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

At Church of St. Anthony of Padua, Istanbul. by The Silent Man_, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great range of updates.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasra

amasra from çakraz by xalphas, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Sıhhiye, Ankara by eamix00, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Inside Blue Mosque by Merton Wilton, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

rat island by EseNStreet, on Flickr


----------



## TolgaHan (Aug 8, 2013)

*BODRUM / MUĞLA* 









http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr583/Koray_C_bodrumkusbaskisi11.jpg


----------



## TolgaHan (Aug 8, 2013)

*Emir Sultan Mosque / BURSA*









http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr583/Ahmet_Nadir_Isisag_DSCN9102__K.jpg


----------



## TolgaHan (Aug 8, 2013)

*RİZE*









http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr583/gulper_gungor_G19.jpg


----------



## TolgaHan (Aug 8, 2013)

*Ayder Plateau/RİZE*








http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr584/gulper_gungor_001.jpg


----------



## TolgaHan (Aug 8, 2013)

*Pamukkale Travertines/ DENİZLİ*









http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr584/ismail_karagoz_IMG_0833.jpg


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Taksim Tram, istanbul








http://500px.com/photo/40808174


----------



## TolgaHan (Aug 8, 2013)

* SEYHAN RIVER /ADANA *








http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr583/AYDIN_INAN_DILBERLER_SEKISI__GECE.jpg


----------



## TolgaHan (Aug 8, 2013)

*ADANA TRAIN STATION / TCDD*








http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr583/AYDIN_INAN_ADANA_GAR_GECE.jpg


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/becklectic/88654567/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sillie_r/9509811219/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tale Castle view from Pirate Ship by eamix00, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Gondola on Porsuk by eamix00, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

13.03.2007 014-1 by tahsin-k, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Food, Made In Turkey by slavkit, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/SummerInTurkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Nallihan_Bird_Sanctuary by Hasim Sahin, on Flickr


----------



## aslanlanaslan (Feb 7, 2011)

BAYBURT



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Magic hour on Yalikavak by eamix00, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_0121a by lightmeister, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Lake uluabat, Bursa








http://500px.com/photo/26564027


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Gradiyent yaşam merkezi by Atakan Eser, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Turkey is a beautiful country :cheers:


----------



## TolgaHan (Aug 8, 2013)

*Deriner Dam / Artvin-Türkiye
*









http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr587/onurnazliaka_IMG_9367a__Copy.jpg


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tilkicik Bay, Bodrum by eamix00, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Fındıklı - Cihangir, İstanbul.


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Butterflies Valley


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sehzade Camii, cemetery by RunningRalph, on Flickr


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

Was arranging my pictures, and stumbled upon this one. Taken in the winter of 2012, but worth sharing, I believe. Istanbul:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Türkiye - Beyşehir by °XP°, on Flickr


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Turkey - wonderful country... :cheers2:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*İzmir clock tower*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9638944830/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Marmara/Istanbul/Besiktas/photo1430790.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pokut Plateau, Rize








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Black_Sea/Rize/Camlihemsin/photo1429755.htm


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Vapur time! by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Buffalo Soldier said:


> Was arranging my pictures, and stumbled upon this one. Taken in the winter of 2012, but worth sharing, I believe. Istanbul:


sure it is cuz i dont think any other city has a straight and having beautifull mosques alonside


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Ardesen - Rize










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Black_Sea/Rize/Ardesen/photo1296897.htm

river of clouds as someone stated under this picture










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Black_Sea/Rize/Ardesen/photo1290626.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

IMG_2306edit by Kadir ÖZDEN, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

an old bridge in Camlihemsin - Rize










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Black_Sea/Rize/Camlihemsin/photo1298391.html


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Whirling Dervishes Hall in the Galata Mevlevihane (Mevlevi Lodge)

The Mevlevi Order, or the Mevlevilik / Mevleviye is a Sufi order founded in Konya (then capital of the Anatolian Seljuk Sultanate) by the followers of Rumi, Islamic theologian. They are also known as the Whirling Dervishes due to their famous practice of whirling as a form of dhikr (remembrance of God). 

In 2005, UNESCO proclaimed the "The Mevlevi Sema Ceremony" of Turkey as amongst the Masterpieces of the Oral and Intangible Heritage of Humanity.


Whirling Dervishes Hall in the Galata Mevlevihane (Mevlevi Lodge) by Remzsinas, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Mosque in Blue by fadedcupid, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Spice Bazaar by RunningRalph, on Flickr

Spice Bazaar by RunningRalph, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Zil Castle - Rize









http://www.fotokritik.com/3151057/zil-kale


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_5492 by Oguzhan Amsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by moi moi nz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Mosque by fadedcupid, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_8862 by Oguzhan Amsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Haydarpaşa: The god of trains  by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

12 192 M / 40 000 Ft by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC_8611 by Oguzhan Amsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kahramanmaraş, Ottoman architecture by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

a nice post by Icy

Artvin



icy said:


> Flickr: Ebru Kokten
> 
> Karagöl
> 
> ...


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Artvin aerial view (taken from wowturkey.com)


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Datça










by farukyaz


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Adana by fatih


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Amasya nature










couldnt find the author, its from wowturkey


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Trabzon - Uzungol by Ali kilic wowturkey


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Ankara - nallihan by hasim sahin wowturkey


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Adana - barajgölü 










by kazim hasirci wowturkey


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Artvin - deriner dam world third largest dam 










by onurnazliaka from wowturkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

TURKEY17 by GLOSACK, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Eskişehir








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mkursats/6314800702/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures. I have just returned from a trip to Istanbul - check out my Turkey thread for the pictures. ( link below).

It was totally engaging!


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

sonbahar by a y ş e g ü l, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/photo948600.htm


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Ishak Pasha Palace*









http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/East_Anatolia/Van/Van/photo1365708.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://serendipity0901.tumblr.com/post/60275798175/fotoblogturkey-yeni-cami-istanbul-turkey


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

like to share a nice post from Arda84 



arda84 said:


> Wellborn Luxury Hotel İzmit açılmış
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/photo837754.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ephesus,İzmir; Celcius Library








http://serendipity0901.tumblr.com/post/60274503655/fotoblogturkey-the-library-of-celsus-in


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sufi Whirling Dervishes of KONYA, Rumi, Mevlana








http://serendipity0901.tumblr.com/post/60277534954/fotoblogturkey-y-ld-zlar-n-alt-nda-konya


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Side, Antalya








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/photo935094.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

suleymaniye Mosque, Istanbul








http://serendipity0901.tumblr.com/post/60274393566/fotoblogturkey-suleymaniye-mosque-istanbul


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ortakoy mosque, Istanbul








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/photo823259.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

alanya, Antalya








http://evysinspirations.tumblr.com/post/42269841379/travelingcolors-harbour-view-alanya-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Old Empire by WeisiGuo, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Boğaziçi by batuhanaltun, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ephesus,Turkey by Lemmo2009, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Lakes and rocks - Nemrut Volcano (Turkey) by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Mosque by WeisiGuo, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

istanbul night by penguendedektif, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shyto/6054120561/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Stunning places around here..


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atakan/9564222511/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Panoramic View Kas Turkey + Greek Island Of Meis by mrrog1, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sillie_r/9740299284/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

pamukkale








http://500px.com/photo/46477292


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Looking Over The Aegean Sea To The ****** Island / Temple of Athena, Assos (2) by Kuzeytac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Marmara/Istanbul/Cihangir/photo1119550.htm


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Marmara by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

a view from Bodrum Castle by eamix00, on Flickr


----------



## PRIVILEG (Sep 17, 2013)

http://aaspot.net/forum/showthread....piyatları-işi-malesef-yalan-oldu-arkadaşlar-(


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Magnificent valley - Kackar Mountains (Turkey) by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/burakadas/8161984409/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Icmeler,Turkey by Lemmo2009, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasra by Tarık Başoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Dolmabahçe Palace by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## merseyside (Sep 21, 2013)

a view from İzmir


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Harran was a major ancient city in Upper Mesopotamia Urfa province Turkey . “Anatolian Civilisations”, . Harran, the city was the chief home of the Mesopotamian moon god Sin, is famous for its traditional ‘beehive’ adobe houses, constructed entirely without wood. The design of these makes them cool inside and is thought to have been unchanged for at least 3,000 years. The tower on the horizon was an early observatory used for gazing at the galaxies and for worshipping the Moon God.








http://thegiftsoflife.tumblr.com/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Salt Lake, Turkey








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sillie_r/9850669526/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blaue Lagune by doenerpoldi, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pamukkale,








http://500px.com/photo/47887648


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

sumela monastery, trabzon








http://500px.com/photo/46013064


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Nur u Osmaniye mosque, istanbul








http://500px.com/photo/47287002


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kadıköy, İstanbul,


Fenerbahçe Adası by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kadıköy, İstanbul,


Kadıköy Boğa by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/40366084


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Nemrut








http://500px.com/photo/31116909


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Green Mosque, Bursa








http://500px.com/photo/38804948


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/46680256
https://www.facebook.com/AlpcemPhotography
#agean sea #alpcem #bay #boat #datca #holiday resort #landscape #marmaris 
#seascape #turkey #turkish #yacht


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

dalaman


Turkey by ali kangal, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Ottoman mansions in Istanbul - Arnavutköy


1309_Turkey_0033 by Blueavenues, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

antalya


Turkey-2525 by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cappadocia


Cappadocia, Turkey by Peter Bongers, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Grand Theatre at Ephesus, Turkey by neilalderney123, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Adrasan, Turkey by mpjones_007, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sivas, panorama by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Peninsula by sait.erol, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Castellum Sancti Petri by bazylek100, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

a Turkish spice market by René Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Boyabat Castle, sinop








http://500px.com/photo/45298420


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

SONY DSC by tahsin-k, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozcancelik/9731060772/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Salt Lake, Tuz Golu, Turkey








http://500px.com/photo/48148650


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia framed by Shahrazad26, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sky path by u t k u p e k l i, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

sinop, Erfelek waterfalls








http://500px.com/photo/48170106


----------



## merseyside (Sep 21, 2013)

a rainy day in İzmir...


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Eskişehir








http://500px.com/photo/48183468


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum








http://500px.com/photo/48185094


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Basilica Cistern - Yerebatan Saray, Istanbul by Ahmed Alkuhaili, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Fethiye, Lycian rock tombs.  My photo of Turkey.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

izmir

izmir, Turkey by eminboyraz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum








http://500px.com/photo/42540564


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul by Mario Cabras, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

salt lake 

Salt lake by eminboyraz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum 2013 by René Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Adana








http://500px.com/photo/48257078


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/48251654


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Rise n Shine by veropie, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Goreme Cappadocia,








http://500px.com/photo/38506480


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdogan72/9622674481/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

uzungol,Trabzon








http://500px.com/photo/48539270


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Iznik ceramics by Shahrazad26, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

ALANYA BEACH by Yusuf Cihad, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ihlara is a township in Aksaray Province, Central Anatolia, Turkey. The township is famed for the nearby valley of the same name, Ihlara Valley, which is a 16 km long gorge cut into volcanic rock in the southern part of Cappadocia, following several eruptions of Mount Erciyes. The Melendiz Stream flows through the valley.









http://500px.com/photo/48618746


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Uzungol, Trabzon,








http://500px.com/photo/48647548


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.pinterest.com/anetepalmik/


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Dalyan


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Tekirdag 



> The Rákóczi Museum (Turkish: Rakoçi Müzesi) aka Rákóczi House (Rakoçi Evi), is a historic house museum in Tekirdağ, northwestern Turkey, which is a rebuilt 18th-century house devoted to the life and times of the Hungarian national hero, Francis II Rákóczi, who lived in this house in exile during his last years between 1720 and 1735. The house was transformed in 1982 into a museum after it was donated to the Hungarian State. Since then, it became a place of national pilgrimage for Hungarians and Székely, people with Hungarian roots.


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kemaliye - Erzincan


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Mardin - the dome of Zinciriye Madrasa


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Rize - firtina valley


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Bolu - alpagut village

traditional old Turkish house










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Black_Sea/Bolu/Alpagut/photo1432596.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Istanbul - Besiktas










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Marmara/Istanbul/Besiktas/photo1430790.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Nigde - camardi










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Central_Anatolia/Nigde/Camardi/photo1430307.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

a streetscene from Ankara 










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Mi...ral_Anatolia/Ankara/Altindag/photo1429945.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Rize - Pokut










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Black_Sea/Rize/Camlihemsin/photo1429755.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cappadocia ancient cave-hotel 










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Mi..._Anatolia/Kayseri/Cappadocia/photo1428799.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

A scene from the Bolkarlar/Bulgar dagi mountan in Nigde










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Mi...ral_Anatolia/Nigde/Bolkarlar/photo1428241.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Artvin - Borcka










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Black_Sea/Artvin/Borcka/photo1427222.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Balikesir - hasanboguldu waterfall










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Marmara/Balikesir/Edremit/photo1425503.htm


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İstanbul,








http://blog.iae.org.tr/index.php/arka-oda-toplantilari/istanbulun-siirini-yazmak/


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Tample of Apolo, Side, Antalya.


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Istanbul*​

Turkey 196 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Istanbul*​

Turkey 184 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Istanbul*​

Turkey 158 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Istanbul*​

Turkey 156 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Sirince*​

Turkey 150 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Sirince*​

Turkey 148 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Aegean coast, own photo;


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Göreme, landscape by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## YusufAmir (Oct 14, 2013)

*Kaputas Bay near Kas*


----------



## YusufAmir (Oct 14, 2013)

*Kas*


----------



## YusufAmir (Oct 14, 2013)

*Beach of Patara
*


----------



## YusufAmir (Oct 14, 2013)

*Olympos*


----------



## YusufAmir (Oct 14, 2013)

*Pamukkale*


----------



## YusufAmir (Oct 14, 2013)

*Saklikent Canyon*


----------



## YusufAmir (Oct 14, 2013)

*Giresun ( Black Sea Coast )*


----------



## merseyside (Sep 21, 2013)

*İzmir *


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Mardin*​

Turkey 14 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Mardin*​

Turkey 13 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Uçhisar Nevsehir*​

Turkey 87 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

manon said:


> beylerbeyi Turkey - Istanbul - Beylerbeyi by bahadırbermekphotography, on Flickr


Love this picture. I was in Istanbul recently, and the bridge changes colour....


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Istanbul*








http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lfbuf1uBZw1qb0bzxo1_500.jpg​


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kapadokya by mmuroya, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/49725170
#bolu #gölcük #lake house


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

bolu yedigoller








http://500px.com/photo/49735326


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Edirne, Selimiyemosque








http://500px.com/photo/49727012


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Palace lookout III by Ragg Burns Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Şâkirîn Camii - Şâkirîn Mosque by Celalettin Güneş, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Apartments of the Crown Prince by Keith Watson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

trilye by remoraa, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Galata Kulesi by Tarık Başoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasra by Tarık Başoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrellg/10429009196/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/50071372


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Side - inside the roman amphitheatre panorama 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://go2.ua/1019


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Zonguldak - Eregli










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16540524


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Yenikapı | Theodosius by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kuşadası by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İzmir! by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DÜDEN1 by yrmeydanci, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

untitled-2malta by birdlives9, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Istanbul​*








http://www.denk.org/resimler/galeriler/32_2013924111235.jpg​


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Zonguldak










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93632202


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Bartin











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93288351


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Road to karabuk










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93183592


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sakarya - sapanca lake










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52600468


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

IMG_8585x1000 by bunyms, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Safranbolu








http://500px.com/photo/50179886


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Fener Rum Erkek Lisesi - Balat by Tarık Başoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatilki/8765909936/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia balloonflight by Kristel Van Loock, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/50215024


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Salt lake








http://500px.com/photo/50190840


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/50192206


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasra









http://img03.blogcu.com/v2/images/orj/a/y/n/aynadagorunengercekler/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

uzungol, trabzon








http://500px.com/photo/39353464


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/canbozkir/10369352346/sizes/c/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdogan72/10489948834/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/34604922


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

manon said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdogan72/10489948834/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


beautifull


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Oludeniz Beach by Steven Johnson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasra panorama by bmthy1971, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruzgarphotoalp/10554421264/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdogan72/10544896754/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

see you by hakancem, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Genclik Park, Ankara by eamix00, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Saklikent Gorge by Gordon M Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Oludeniz by Steven Johnson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/50675016


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Hagia Sophia MUSEUM by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tokatlı Kanyonu ve Kristal Teras / Safranbolu by Celalettin Güneş, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

"THE RED TOWER OF ALANYA" by MFÔ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Alanya Antalya by Muhammed Akif ASLAN, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yenercoskunsu/8814945571/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yenercoskunsu/8814676547/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya Konyaaltı Beach by cagriozmen, on Flickr


----------



## lcg3092 (Sep 29, 2013)

Caught this two fighting, and then resting by a beautiful view








Cappadocia
(the original for some reason was too big in here, so posted a reduced version...)


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia,








http://500px.com/photo/50966286


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mediterranean Blues by Steven Johnson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Soğukçeşme Sokağı by Ayberk Şahingöz, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nadinapj/9686141765/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Amasya by kurtemre, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/50496144


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/40366084


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

King Tombs by bmthy1971, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kalkan, Antalya








http://500px.com/photo/35889794


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia balloonflight by Kristel Van Loock, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Side- lamp store 3 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kuleli Military School, İst. by TSROCH, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Infinity Pool of the Paloma Club Sultan is the largest anywhere in the Mediterranean








http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrellg/10700028275/in/pool-turkey


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

a nice picture by Myararat from Burdur - Karacaoren



myararat04 said:


> çok güzel yermiş
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Egirdir Lake by cemagraphics, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

cappadocia at night








http://500px.com/photo/36313314


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Dead sea by bmthy1971, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Venetian fortress on the island of Bozcaada, Turkey by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Türk Yıldızları by tahsin-k, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sultan Ahmed mosque inside,








http://1x.com/photo/129115


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya Twilight by suzbah, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tokatlı Canyon, Safranbolu, Karabük.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/delic/10385942045/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bolu, yedigöller








http://www.flickr.com/photos/busraonal/8157106543/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Halfeti Urfa (Sanlıurfa) Turkey








http://www.pinterest.com/pin/65231894576568579/


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

*Antalya*








Photo: by me


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kadıköy Municipality Süreyya Opera House by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Near İzmir @ Aegean Region by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kemalpaşa, Bursa








http://500px.com/photo/52422292


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

kaputaş beach, Antalya








http://500px.com/photo/52425926


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

*The Bosphorus*









Photo: by me


----------



## sunnynook (Oct 15, 2010)

Lovely Istanbul.Rest of Turkey is also gorgeous as I found some chance to go some part


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://besttravelphotos.tumblr.com/post/11140740244/this-world-is-corrupted-toursspecialists-a


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

hot air baloons in Cappadocia | Turkey by ralucahphotography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia,








http://500px.com/photo/49625440


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

*Kusadasi*









Photo: by me


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

*Pamukkale*









Photo: by me


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

Photo: by me


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

nice updates broccolli thanks for sharing


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Atatürk Arboretum(u) by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Historical Peninsula by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

Karaborsa said:


> nice updates broccolli thanks for sharing


No problem 

Turkey really is an amazing country, full of history.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul at Sunset by moi moi nz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Köprülü Kanyon








http://500px.com/photo/52801116


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*ani, east anatolia, Turkey*

"la mia libertà finisce dove comincia quella degli altri" by richy vanesio, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Saklikent Gorge by Steven Johnson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Galata Tower by Steven Johnson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Salacak, İstanbul, 1937 @ La Turquie Kémaliste Magazine by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Knidos Theatre by Steven Johnson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

A Couple and a Fisherman by Steven Johnson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Mosque by Steven Johnson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Enjoying the Pool and View by Steven Johnson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Bodrum - Yalikavak - palmarina


Palmarina Yalikavak Bodrum, TURKEY by yilenes, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

again Yalikavak


Turgutreis Bodrum,TURKEY by yilenes, on Flickr


Bodrum,TURKEY by yilenes, on Flickr


Bodrum,TURKEY by yilenes, on Flickr


Bodrum,TURKEY by yilenes, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sapanci park - Turgutreis - Bodrum


Sapanci Park Turgutreis Bodrum,TURKIYE by yilenes, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

bodrum


Bodrum, Turkey. by Olga Madejska, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Historical Peninsula From Air by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Sarıgerme, Türkiye by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Rumelihisarı by Keith Watson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ Is this located on The Bosphorous?


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/50513218


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

sinop, erfelek waterfall








http://500px.com/photo/48170106


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Ankara* 








http://500px.com/photo/39456816


----------



## sumitproductions13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Its too nice sample of photography.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Erzincan








http://500px.com/photo/52732730


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ankara








http://500px.com/photo/43474170


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

ankara









http://500px.com/photo/33505795


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Edirne









http://500px.com/photo/53072614


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

sinop, erfelek








http://500px.com/photo/48067326


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ankara








http://500px.com/photo/48348870


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

hamamonu, ankara








http://500px.com/photo/23238119


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

artvin maral şelalesi








http://500px.com/photo/46666694


----------



## Yousef 90 (Dec 7, 2013)

Turkey its just more than amazing country , nice photos .. thanks


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Eskişehir








http://500px.com/photo/46861116


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Artvin, Blacksea, Turkey








http://500px.com/photo/44909706


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Rize,








http://500px.com/photo/48390200


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

golyazı Bursa








http://500px.com/photo/53965946


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

artvin








http://500px.com/photo/54146586


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

rize








http://500px.com/photo/53236384


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Rainbow at Kara Göl, Altiparmak Dagi by b*art, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Coenonympha leander by Charaxes14, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just magnificent!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/50129446


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

_DSC9488 by Ertugrul Balikcioglu, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

manon said:


> Ankara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Adana,








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smyy_akdmr/6973733301


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

uçhisar









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9307894101/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Ortahisar









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9401398463/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

bağlıdere valley









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9404164329/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Göreme









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8436599368/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Ürgüp









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82415588


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

I love this thread...!


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Bozaniç Tepesi, Eskişehir









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10484068


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Safranbolu 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mustafaonat/8158690370/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Safranbolu









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mustafaonat/7979220445/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Anadolu Kavağı neighbourhood, İstanbul









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mustafaonat/7344894670/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Amasya









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mustafaonat/7975977712/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Bebek neighbourhood, İstanbul









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mustafaonat/5148797750/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Tophane neighbourhood, İstanbul









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6795883582/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Süleymaniye neighbourhood, İstanbul









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricci-armani/6286915571/in/photostream/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Green mosque, Bursa








http://500px.com/photo/38804948


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/50648442


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Kelkit, Gümüşhane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gumushane/7392890362/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Gümüşhane Merkez









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gumushane/8376947483/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Gümüşhane Merkez









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gumushane/11271042433/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Gümüşhane Merkez









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gumushane/11270855063/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Zigana mountains, Gümüşhane 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74497247


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Uzungöl, Trabzon









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74594597


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Uzungöl, Trabzon









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74592256


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Uzungöl, Trabzon









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74597039


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Kayabaşı Plateau, Trabzon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1354781401/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Yenikale, Rize









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96084016


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Yenikale, Rize









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/95327047


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Antalya









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6898188043/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Edirne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6904261669/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Ölüdeniz, Fethiye, Muğla









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatihoktay/5744833216/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Dalyan, Muğla









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatihoktay/8189798114/in/photostream/


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

nice updates joecole, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Get High (Aug 27, 2012)

What a beautiful country you have mates, the pictures are awesome!!


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Konya









http://www.flickr.com/photos/birgaripseyyahiste/5430530507/

Konya









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doenerpoldi/7456863904/

Karatay, Konya









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25950803


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Yazılıkaya, Eskişehir









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35325991


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Akpınar plateau, İskilip, Çorum









http://www.flickr.com/photos/osmake/7248394470/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

İskilip, Çorum









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48569340


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Nallıhan, Ankara









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7724094516/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Ankara









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52364737


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Edirne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eden__destinations/3949646307/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Göynük, Bolu









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31732269


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Safranbolu, Karabük









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32440239


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Abant Lake, Bolu









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31445995


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Kumluca, Antalya









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64871821


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Antalya









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62465435


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Develi, Kayseri









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peletiah/5202180662/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Beyşehir, Konya









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26256238


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Gürağaç, Konya









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61791057


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Göynük, Bolu









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31730702


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Mudurnu, Bolu









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31543856


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Edirne









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84399013


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Edirne 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhattam/2939444110/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Edirne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sftrajan/4626437655/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Edirne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sftrajan/4627074480/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Alanya, Antalya









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazarevkv/4649887164/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Antalya









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84741519


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Antalya









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olderock/4552928469/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Antalya









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84634745


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Akseki, Antalya









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mulazimoglu/8442708244/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Gümüşlük, Muğla









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9365975045/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Turgut Reis, Muğla









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9368754494/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Turgut Reis, Muğla









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7336/9614939161_4b53435b7a_b.jpg


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Afyon









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44414533


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Afyon









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31802222


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Afyon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterpeers/6277564429/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Afyon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zz77/2924232274/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Afyon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zz77/2922294086/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Afyon









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44387269


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Ankara









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49648022


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Ankara









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephaniehasancebi/4623902538/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Nallıhan, Ankara









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8210720


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Kütahya









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59137206


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Kütahya









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59103094


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Topkapı Palace by Özgür Nihat Bilgin, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphorus Strait From Yoros Castle by Keith Watson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

On the road... by eamix00, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mother and daughter looking the sunset. #saltlake #Turkey








http://500px.com/photo/47753536


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Boats in the private Ece Saray Marina in Fethiye, Muğla, Turkey.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-dals/11480233433


----------



## espejito (Dec 21, 2013)

the pictures with the trains looks amazing


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Anıtkabir


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Tire-Izmir by mhk2006, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Maiden's Tower


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Akaretler, New Year @ İstanbul by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

Definitely I have to go to Turkey...

What a stunning place! :cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ephesus








http://500px.com/photo/55724246


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum








http://500px.com/photo/52545244


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum








http://500px.com/photo/55705086


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

bodrum








http://500px.com/photo/41703330


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11523972904/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Safranbolu









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11481455455/


----------



## hanifta (Jun 18, 2010)

TOPKAPI PALACE


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

St. Antuan / St. Anthony of Padua by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Dalyan delta by Hans & Liek, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/56379200


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/55446222


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

wish you a happy New Year! (Photo: Maiden’s Castle – Mersin Province)


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Mi...olia/Nevsehir/Devrent_Valley/photo1446130.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Aegean/Denizli//photo1446323.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Central_Anatolia/Ankara/Cankaya/photo1446287.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Paradise by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia








http://500px.com/photo/50433690


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

New Year @ İstanbul by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Valens Aqueduct by istanbulnorthend, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Spicy Spicy Turşu








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Marmara/Istanbul/Istanbul/photo1446398.htm


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Kız Kumu - Marmaris









http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c359/stormicy5/Onur_kizkumu.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Hagia Sophia - Istanbul









by seyfullaherdem


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Nevşehir - Kapadokya









http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr440/...1_filtered.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Kayseri










http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr446/...eydan20113.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Karaman - Karadağ









http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr446/...60_karadag.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Ankara, Anıtkabir









photo by http://burmaci2000.deviantart.com/


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

a section of the library of Ephesus (my photo taken 8/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

architectural details of the façade of the library of Ephesus (my photo taken 8/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

The amphitheater in Ephesus (my photos taken 8/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

The library of Ephesus (my photos taken 8/2013)


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Gumushane









Santa Antik Kenti - 11 Temmuz 2009 by Recep Ergin, on Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Bartin









100_3421 by FiratB, on Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

mount Erciyes









by İbrahim Aksu


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Karagöl, Artvin










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mustafaonat/8128543430/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Göynük, Bolu



http://www.flickr.com/photos/mulga/7879492076/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkish Azure by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkish Coastline by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Sultanahmet


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

St. Antuan


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Above the tree line - Kackar Mountains (Turkey) by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Istanbul: Gardens by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ I recognise that street - lovely!


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/serhatkeskin/5655758066/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.redbubble.com/people/spoutram/works/738254-turkish-delights


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Fethiye Resort by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia at sunrise by fadedcupid, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Topkapi Palace, Istanbul by instagram TURKI9292, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/56796812


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Safranbolu



http://www.flickr.com/photos/cegunes/10599226124/


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kaputaş


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Mimar Sinan Bridge III


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

cappadocia, 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergioromiti/11154255406/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya








http://500px.com/photo/28825847


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Kaçkar mountains










http://leyleginguncesi.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/bulutlar-diyarna-yolculuk_21.html


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Aksaray








http://500px.com/photo/55805416


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Uludag Bursa








http://500px.com/photo/30269445


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/51996760


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

joecole said:


> Kaçkar mountains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one is the definition for green


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Tokat



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2565192057/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7448290392/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Tokat


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7435367610/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Ölüdeniz, Muğla


http://www.flickr.com/photos/catchlightsa/11706400776/in/pool-exploreturkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by new blue bird, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

il potere non sazia, mai... by richy vanesio, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a stunning image. Whereabouts in Turkey was that taken?


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Its İshak Paşa Palace in Doğubeyazit,Ağrı.Eastern edge of Turkey.


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Istanbul 2013-10.jpg by TSROCH, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

TURKEY: Near Ghost Town by CONFOBRU, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Topkapi Palace From The Bosphorus Strait by Keith Watson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sultanahmet Camii , İstanbul , Türkiye by xblue78, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Eminönü , İstanbul , Türkiye by xblue78, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ayasofya Mihrap , İstanbul , Türkiye by xblue78, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Hagia Sophia by koala-x, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Descent to Kabak Beach by Borya, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/57791000


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Usak


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Adiyaman, puerto Romano


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

a castle somewhere in Adiyaman


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

ancient city ruins of Perre in Adiyaman



a historic graveyard in Adiyaman


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

KahramanMaras - Karagöl lake


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bollen by Shahrazad26, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Göreme, Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey) 1045 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Fairy Chimneys by VinayakH, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pamukkale Panorama by lukekdotnet, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Van Lake by chochera7, on Flickr


----------



## TolgaHan (Aug 8, 2013)

Balibey








www.bursa.bel.tr
http://fotograf.bursa.com.tr/galeri/BALIBEY-HANI-31.jpg


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Capadocia Winter series II by pixinalasidra, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Grand Bazaar - 2 by Keith Watson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Maiden tower istanbul TURKEY by Srkn t., on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by 'emre erdogan, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Haydarpaşa... by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

M/S Şehit Metin Sülüş with seagulls by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Taksim Republic Monument by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul Bosphorus Bridge by Alper ATİK, on Flickr


----------



## Lodiz (Dec 15, 2012)

Kuşadası panorama

Kuşadası Güvercin Adası Panorama di Lodeez, su Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ceramics, Istanbul, Turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Zorlu Centre by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

M/S Emin Kul by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Ottoman Angel by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Bağdat Avenue by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Bafa Lake, Turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mardin by Xavier Allard, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sunset on Istanbul by Xavier Allard, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12170653944/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Zelve, Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey) 665 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pasabaglari (Monk's valley), Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey) 300 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Eşrefoğlu Camii, 1296-1299 , Beyşehir, Konya,








http://500px.com/photo/59290970


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

My lovely city_ Amasya by stcstick1453, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matimix/9937092663/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Fairy Chimneys by fadedcupid, on Flickr


----------



## arthurstudent (Feb 22, 2009)

http://500px.com/photo/59303538


----------



## arthurstudent (Feb 22, 2009)

Beautiful sunrise in Istanbul


----------



## Lodiz (Dec 15, 2012)

Kemeraltı market, Izmir

Kemeraltı Izmir (Turkey) di Lodeez, su Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Bodrum Castle TURKEY by yilenes, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdogan72/12233514093/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Dovecote by fadedcupid, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Iztuzu Beach, Dalyan, Turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

City view at night, Konya by eamix00, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/4867489


----------



## hanifta (Jun 18, 2010)

Santa Maria Church/trabzon


Santa Maria Church by oguzhansahinoglu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

www.goturkey.com


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Leica M3 (1954), Ortahisar Castle, Cappadocia (Kapadokya - Turkey) by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Saitabat waterfall,Kestel, Bursa, Turkiye








http://500px.com/photo/60071122


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasya - Panorama, Turkey.








http://500px.com/photo/60067418


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasya








http://500px.com/photo/51119544


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/55094676


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/55950622


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/50283158


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/25053119


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Erciyes








http://500px.com/photo/60727726


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Anıtkabir by ogurgey, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

(Explored) Göreme, Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey) 1002 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## mhmmd (Feb 8, 2013)

İstanbul


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Submarine and Steamboat by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Rumeli Feneri by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Ortaköy and Savarona by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## mhmmd (Feb 8, 2013)

Ankara/Dikmen Vadisi


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Küçüksu Palace by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Bosphorus by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Haydarpaşa: The god of trains 3. by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Top Of Cemil Topuzlu Kiosk by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Bosphorus by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia balloonflight by Kristel Van Loock, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

2014-02-19-3997 by köksaltaskiran, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdogan72/12631186894/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

TURCHIA- Pamukkale by syssy70, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Across The Golden Horn At Night by Keith Watson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Church of St. Anthony of Padua by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Fethiye Museum by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

entrance of Zindan cave - Isparta


Photographer... by KorayGokhan , on Flickr

new mosque at Isparta otogar


isparta, Turkey by Immyownparasite, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

yazili kanyon - Isparta


Yazılı Kanyon by kaanceyhan, on Flickr


Yazılı Kanyon by kaanceyhan, on Flickr


Yazılı Kanyon by kaanceyhan, on Flickr


Yazılı Kanyon by kaanceyhan, on Flickr


Yazılı Kanyon by kaanceyhan, on Flickr


Yazılı Kanyon by kaanceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

again Isparta


maddi ~ manevi ferahlık (Exp.) by g ü L â L e, on Flickr

aerial view of the Isparta airport


Landing by satuanttonen, on Flickr

view of Oba


Oba wiev by satuanttonen, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

traditional Turkish houses in Cankiri


DSC01416 by repoohnomis, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kiyikoy - Kirklareli


Kiyikoy, Kirklareli, Turkey #075 by TOM's PHOTOGRAPHY (Turgut Baykal), on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Samsun - view troughout the city


SAMSUN - Ancient Amisos, today a bright modern city by Andra MB, on Flickr


Samsun Hotel Amisos by Radu Bucuta, on Flickr


Farol em Samsun - Turquia by geozocra, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

nature of Kastamonu


kastamonu-4 by [email protected], on Flickr


kastamonu-10 by [email protected], on Flickr

kastamonu - devrekani


Kastamonu Devrekani by mutfaksirlari.com, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Hierapolis*










by me


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Aya Triada by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Yumurta Sarısı by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*6.ct church of St. John the Evangelist in Efes*










by me


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İstanbul.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Duden by -C-A-N-O-, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

EMINONU by -C-A-N-O-, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbu1 by -C-A-N-O-, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/29061903/the-universe-by-anuparb-papapan


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Efes, liberary*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Efes*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Lycian tomb in Kalekoy (Kekova)*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Myra*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Springtime in Kash*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Dalyan*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Dalyan*










by me


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

posted by Erhan in Turkish subsection

ISTANBUL



Erhan said:


> http://500px.com/photo/67098867
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Iztuzu beach*









by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Iztuzu beach once more*









by me


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turcja - Green Canyon by tomek034, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Eğirdir Turkey








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13897979262/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sinop by SinemKaracabay ☮, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sinop 1 by sindem, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Theatar in Efes*









by me


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

COTTON CASTLE by muhammetbaba2041, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Hierapolis (Pamukkale)*










by me :cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Hierapolis (Pamukkale), stairs to the Martirion of St Philip the Apostol,4. ct*










by me


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya/Turquie by Owlprincess, on Flickr


----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/ottomanpictures


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning! :cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*St. Philip's Martirion, 4. ct church in Hierapolis (Pamukkale)*


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

cappadocia, Turkey








http://500px.com/photo/62975259/take-out-the-sun-by-stanley-chen-xi


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

cappadocia, Turkey








http://500px.com/photo/68054777/on-the-valley-by-erdoğan-a-Özer


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> by me


 does anyone know the name of this theatre and is it Greek or Roman? Huge and looks in good condition...great thread. :cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Name is Great Theatre  It is 3. ct B.C. Hellenistic but enlarged in Roman times.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

once more :cheers:









by me


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Northern Forests of İstanbul,

Kuzey Ormanları by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kuzey Ormanları by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kuzey Ormanları by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kuzey Ormanları by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kuzey Ormanları by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13965254576/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Theatar in Priene*









by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Priene*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Priene*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Priene*










by me :cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Göreme, Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey) 792 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Agora of Miletus*










by me


----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

The 'coins' which are used in public transportation (so they can be recicled):

taken by me:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Miletus*










by me :cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

. by Said Nuri Tetik, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

cappadocia








http://500px.com/photo/67207383/cappadocia-kapadokya-by-zeki-seferoglu


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Mardin,








https://azer.exposure.co/mardin#_


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Mardin,








https://azer.exposure.co/mardin#view:0e6i0zgznev78pvi3liubnk0z6o8byb90qir


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

kütahya aizanos,








http://500px.com/photo/64861903/the-temple-by-nejdet-duzen


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Topkapi Palace dome by joeeisner, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Village Savasan / Savaşan Köyü by Yavuz Halici, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

rainbow staircase by Robert S. Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

ayvalık şeytan sofrası balıkesir








http://500px.com/photo/69360607/Şeytan-sofrası-by-gürkan-gündoğdu


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Haydarpaşa by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Balat by Dystopian Dreamer, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Masal Şatosu by muhammetbaba2041, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Fake sunset by Gastone Mappini, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Theatar in Miletus*










by me


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya, kursunlu waterfall








http://500px.com/photo/69706861/kursunlu-waterfall-by-berkan-bıçakhan


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

North İstanbul by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/69816989/blue-lagoon-by-serkan-gulşen


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

by Adem Dogan


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*On the road to Denizli*










by me


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

The travertines of Pamukkale is a huge area. Most tourist do not venture further than the fake travertines where you can bath. But if you do, you will see more spectacular sights [Pamukkale / Turkey] by babakotoeu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Edil Arda said:


> Gölyaz Village, Bursa,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20080524040BK by Hakki Ceylan, on Flickr


A blessed day by korayko, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sultanahmet Façades by Miguel Virkkunen Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

kapuzbaşı waterfall








http://500px.com/photo/70763519/kapuzbaşı-waterfall-&-ghost-photographer-by-erhan-asik


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

ishak pasa, agri dogubeyazıt








http://500px.com/photo/70762099/ishak-pasha-by-night-by-cihan-diyala


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Yenice, Karabük,








http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=47376&page_number=91


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Safranbolu Village,








http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=47376&page_number=93


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Seferihisar,








http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=47376&page_number=99


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Rize








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Black_Sea/Rize/Rize/photo1461081.htm


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Birgi,








http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=47376&page_number=104


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İzmir,








http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=47376&page_number=110


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Hattuşaş, capital of the Hittite Empire,








http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=47376&page_number=123


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Bolu,








http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=47376&page_number=137


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Castle of Alanya,








http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=47376&page_number=157


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Mt. Nemrut,








http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=47376&page_number=165


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turcja - Aphrodisia, starożytny stadion by tomek034, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Stadion (hypodrom) in Perge, near Antalya*









by me


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Beachin by DJCommie, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turcja - Green Canyon by tomek034, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum Sunset by DJCommie, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

IMG_6905 by Maierpic, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Spring... by alptekin08, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

2014-06-01 061119 by J. SiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

2014-05-31 215818 by J. SiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

2014-05-31 220011 by J. SiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul, Turkey - 23.05.2014 (4) by Yuri Novitsky, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

topkapı istanbul








http://500px.com/photo/73989005/woman-entering-room-by-matt-wan


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mountains near Beldibi (Gulf of Antalya), 2012*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sinop by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turquia by AFPereira, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

a small lake in the woods by alptekin08, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Cappadocia - Turkey*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/947294_10200776756006995_404329044_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*"Golden Light", Antalya, Turkey*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/1536456_203891026477054_300355648_n.jpg








photo credit(s): E.Çabuk


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Fairy Chimney Hotel, Cappadocia (Turkey)*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/10462510_632378283525397_212095630668045943_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Uzungöl - TRABZON - TURKEY*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/44771_462464517144440_525071042_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Pools of Pamukkale, Turkey*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10390978_927525680634462_2864964020186986799_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Kefken / Türkiye*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/1912404_536355533145877_1451957646_n.jpg








photo credit(s): Halit DOKUZOĞUZ


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Roman Theatre of the ancient city of Hierapolis, Phrygia (present day Pamukkale in the Denizli province, Turkey)*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/579652_10200371678400308_1343553494_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Mount Ararat eruption, Turkey*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/1016966_224534701079353_493351494_n.jpg








photo credit(s): Sako Tchilingirian


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turquia by AFPereira, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*The Sabanci Mosque in Adana, southern Turkey*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/993980_10151858713872139_574892503_n.jpg








photo credit(s): Vadim Ghirda


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

inbükü - marmaris - datça by Kaan Ugurlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Library of Celsus in Ephesus Turkey by Michi's Pics, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkish Delight








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3415008264/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

üç kümbetler, Erzurum








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/East_Anatolia/Erzurum/Erzurum/photo1464736.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

kaputas, kas, Antalya,








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Mediterranean/Antalya/Kaputas/photo1464957.htm


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Magnificent Anatolia by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Magnificent Anatolia by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Magnificent Anatolia by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

bozcaada by umitozmen, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Green lake by alptekin08, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

egirdir gölü gündoğumu2 by laedri52, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sultanahmet Mosque at Sunset by Jeffrey Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Izmit

Sekapark-Izmit by mhk2006, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

also from Izmit 

Uçurum Sanılan Kıyılar by sinek_valesi, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Batum 

Karadeniz Evleri - Black Sea houses by Happy Jumper (), on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

nature of Trabzon

Sis´in köyü unuttuğu bir gün...the day the fog forgets to come... by *Sem*, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/2209006/0071-istanbul-by-quim-granell


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kanyon by Diana Kuch, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Live at Nardis Jazz Club by hanifoto, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Taurus by mrholle, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Şirince Evleri by maximumgore, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sinop in blue by Caucas', on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Patara, Kas, turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaş 2014 by -Patxi Izkue-, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

floating in the lake islanders by alptekin08, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

side, antalya









https://www.flickr.com/photos/reidlromeo/14431812797/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Rainbow Path by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

side, antalya









https://www.flickr.com/photos/reidlromeo/14431812797/


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

adana - mersin railway bridge

Adana-Mersin railway Turkey by tramways2007, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Şavşat Artvin, Turkey by alptekin08, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

artvin,

Autumn and reflection by alptekin08, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Göreme, Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey) 1053 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Şelale by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Prince Islands by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sabancı Camii & Merkez Park by mxfelix01, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaş - Antalya by cagriozmen, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkey, Cappadocia, Nazar by Oguzhan Amsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sunset, Süleymaniye Camii, Istanbul*


Sunset, Süleymaniye Camii, Istanbul, Turkey von JH_1982 auf Flickr


----------



## Stawero45 (Jul 13, 2013)

These are really beautiful place pictures..


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Gölcük Lake-Bolu-Turkey by Yusuf_Demirtas, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaş - Antalya by cagriozmen, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkish Bath in the 1970's








http://www.pinterest.com/pin/181340322465322958/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum,








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Aegean/Mugla/Bodrum/photo1466847.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ephesus








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Aegean/Aydin/kusadasi/photo1466751.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasra,








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Black_Sea/Bartin/Amasra/photo1467021.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

La Citerne Basilique - la méduse by jmboyer, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/52294418/-h-h-by-ömer-yücel


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bolu,








http://500px.com/photo/73352631/reflection-of-beauty-by-İlhan-eroglu


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Özel Fener Rum Lisesi by istanbulnorthend, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pergamon by mjevons1, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

地下水宮殿,伊斯坦堡,土耳其,Yerebatan Sarnıcı ,Istanbul,Turkey by janice Taiwan199212, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkey/Southern_East_Anatolia/Sanliurfa








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Mi...Anatolia/Sanliurfa/Sanliurfa/photo1467045.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

IMG_6711 by hasan_bs, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Nemrut mountains








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/East_Anatolia/Adiyaman/Kahta/photo1467289.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

far out by alptekin08, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

clandras bridge - Usak

Clandras Bridge by menerio, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Mordogan - Izmir

Mordoğan by menerio, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Rize - Ortan village

bayağı oldu görüşmeyeli be karadeniz, muhteşemsin her zamanki gibi... by muratgermen, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

karagöl lake in Artvin - savsat

Karagöl - The Black Lake by rimerbl, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Georgian valley in Artvin - cevisli, veliköy 

The Georgian valleys by rimerbl, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Patara, Kas, Turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Priene, Turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

pendurados by Vitor Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

countryside of Kars

Weather conditions by rimerbl, on Flickr

cala - Ardahan

Soft light by rimerbl, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

countryside of Turluce - Kirikkale

Türlüce - Kırıkkale by rehaeroğlu, on Flickr

karakecili - Koprukoy - erzurum

Karakeçili - Köprüköy by rehaeroğlu, on Flickr

shadows in Belgrad-forest - Istanbul

Belgrad ormanı by mertalkan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

mahperi Hatun Caravanserai - Tokat

Mahperi Hatun Kervansarayı, Tokat by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr

Amasya

Amasya by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr

Amasya by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr

yesilirmak - Amasya

Yeşilırmak, Amasya by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr

view over yesilirmak - Amasya

Yeşilırmak, Amasya by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

an interesting picture, Ottoman sunwatch in inceminare - Konya

Ottoman Sunwatch, 1797 A.D. by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

kibriscik - Bolu

Kıbrısçık, Bolu by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr

Karagöl, Kıbrısçık, Bolu by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

lake of camlidere dam - kizilcahamam - Ankara

Çamlıdere Baraj Gölü, Kızılcahamam by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr

celtikci - kizilcahamam - ankara

Çeltikçi, Kızılcahamam by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

lake of camlidere dam - kizilcahamam - Ankara

Çamlıdere Baraj Gölü, Kızılcahamam by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr

celtikci - kizilcahamam - ankara

Çeltikçi, Kızılcahamam by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

karaman - Taskale

Karaman, Taşkale by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr

lyceum of Afyonkarahisar

Afyonkarahisar Lisesi by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Zonguldak - eregli

Zonguldak, Karadeniz Ereğlisi by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

kurtun - Gumushane

☁⛅#GoodEvening #Happy #Silence #Plato #Graas #Forest #Village #Amazing #Perfect #Awesome #Lovely #BlackSeaRegion #Tirebolu #Giresun #Turkey #CatchTheMoment #Nikon #D90 #Sigma #MyLife #Likes #Dream #Travel #Walking #Run #NoFılter #NoComment by abdullahtirink1, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Bolu - Yedigoller nature park

Köprü / Bridge by ToRtU _, on Flickr

Gerede - Bolu

Ağaç altı / by ToRtU _, on Flickr

Mugada - Bartin 

izdüşüm / projection by ToRtU _, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

view over Akcakoca - Duzce

DSC01898 by Atilla AKDENİZ, on Flickr

akcakoca

DSC01892 by Atilla AKDENİZ, on Flickr

waterfalls 

DSC01890 by Atilla AKDENİZ, on Flickr

DSC01883 by Atilla AKDENİZ, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

bartin - amasra

Amasra II - Amastrist by ToRtU _, on Flickr

Amasra / Amastrist by ToRtU _, on Flickr

waterfall in Pinarbasi - Kastamonu

Pinarbasi-Kastamonu/TURKEY by ToRtU _, on Flickr


----------



## muratyildiz94 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hatay government building


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

safranbolu

Merhaba Safranbolu - (Yatay Versiyon). by ToRtU _, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Autumm in yedigoller - Bolu 


Yedigöller by Turker Ede, on Flickr

Yedigöller by Turker Ede, on Flickr

Yedigöller by Turker Ede, on Flickr

Yedigöller by Turker Ede, on Flickr

Yedigöller by Turker Ede, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

efteni - duzce

Turkey - Efteni Lake by ALINASER, on Flickr

Turkey - Efteni by ALINASER, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sabanci Central Mosque with full Moon by Ellen Yeates, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

1971, istanbul

turkey_008_istanbul_bosphorous_strait_1971 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Enchanting Terraces by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Doğu Beyazıt by Photographer~, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kars - ani 



> *Menüçer Camii - Ani *
> 
> Menüçer Camii, also known as the Mosque of Minuchir, is named after its presumed founder, Minuchihr, the first member of the Shaddadid dynasty that ruled Ani after 1072. The oldest surviving part of the mosque is its still intact minaret. It has the Arabic word Bismillah ("In the name of God") in Kufic lettering high on its northern face. The prayer hall, half of which survives, dates from a later period (the 12th or 13th century). In 1906 the mosque was partially repaired in order for it to house a public museum containing objects found during Nicholas Marr's excavations.
> 
> ...


Menüçer Camii - Ani by rimerbl, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

tatvan by cetoxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Heaven Village by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Blue & Green by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/javierandrescanale/14775084289/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

From Kadıköy,
Muralİst Yeldeğirmeni Duvar Boyama Festivali by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Old Municipal Hall of Kadıköy will be served as library,
Tarih, Edebiyat ve Sanat Kütüphanesi by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeldeğirmeni Sanat, an art centre converted from an old church, Kadıköy,
Yeldeğirmeni Sanat açıldı by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ortaköy by elfcvk, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

10th of November, human chain for commemoration of founder of modern Turkey, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk,
coast of Kadıköy,
Saygı Zinciri - 10 Kasım 2013 by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr

Saygı Zinciri - 10 Kasım 2013 by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr

Saygı Zinciri - 10 Kasım 2013 by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İstanbul,








http://istanbulucuyorum.blogspot.com.tr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

turnacibasi street in Istanbul

Turnacıbaşı Caddesi by dmoch, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Ankara*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/javierandrescanale/14794912577/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Çıralı by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

beach at the Butterfly valley 

beach at Butterfly Valley by hynkle, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Eskisehir 

9 by yrmeydanci, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

countryside of Ankara

Çamlıdere, Ankara by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

caves of Manazan - Ayranci - Karaman province

Caves of Manazan by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


Caves of Manazan by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr

Caves of Manazan by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr

Caves of Manazan by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

ancient Grain storage structure in Karaman

Grain storage structure, Taşkale, Karaman by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cakraz - Bartin

Çakraz, Bartın by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr

Çakraz, Bartın by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

ankara anıtkabir








https://www.flickr.com/photos/javierandrescanale/15016347951/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Giant Atatürk portrait at Anıtkabir, today,








DHA


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

the port. by Laine Markus, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turchia 2014 - Cappadocia by zot.ste, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia by DGNikolov, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turchia2014-051 by zot.ste, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphorus Bridge at Night 3 by Khaled100, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Hasankeyf


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mardin by vlatko78mk, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Gölcük - Bolu

Gölcük, Bolu by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr

Gölcük, Bolu by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Aladag göleti - Bolu

Aladağ Göleti, Bolu by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

sen olmasan anca cappadocia görücez


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum Gümüşlük Türkiye by Neşe Avcıl, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

where the Great Offensive begins,
Kocatepe - Afyonkarahisar, Turkey by guraydere, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

izmir








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nejdetduzen/4837956228/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Rasimpasa,Istanbul*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oH8DYM]DSC00248 Breakwater & Istanbul silouette by omersad, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mt Nemrut in blackandwhite by moi moi nz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Olu Deniz, Turkey by Nick Brundle - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/79470373/holy-month-by-samet-güler


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

trabzon








http://500px.com/photo/61996013/just-a-dream-by-tanya-goman


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Çandarlı / İzmir Seascape by Mehmet Gundogdu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Marmara/Balikesir/sutuven/photo1471629.htm


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Akaretler by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Selimiye mosaic by Hakusix, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kadıköy,
Çocuğun gördüğü düştür BARIŞ by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Galata panorama by kuzey3d, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

IMG_0171 by hasan_bs, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Ulubey canyon - Usak province

*this the second largest canyon in the world!*

the second largest canyon in the world by tgcrdn, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

an old district in Istanbul

Old District Streets by jasonandrebecca09, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Erzincan Kemaliye








http://500px.com/photo/82918741/kemaliye-by-burcu-akpinar


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Ishak pasha palace - Dogubeyazit

Inhospitable area by rimerbl, on Flickr

The inner courtyard by rimerbl, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sakarya - sapanca forest and lake

teddy  by isranur, on Flickr

pedalo by isranur, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Zonguldak by yusufkenan67, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Isparta - davraz mountan



















https://www.tumblr.com/search/isparta


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

aerial view of Isparta and Egirdir lake










sagalassos the ancient city remants in Isparta


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

again Isparta 










https://www.tumblr.com/search/isparta


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sinop city at night

Lightning in Sinop Turkey - 1 by ertanp, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

aerial view between Sinop - Boyabat

20140709_134355_1 by tom.gerardhickson, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

On the road to Gerze - Sinop

20140707_133246_2 by tom.gerardhickson, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Zonguldak - Karabuk road

20140713_083836_1 by tom.gerardhickson, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Somewhere in Ihsaniye - Bolu

20140714_112416_1 by tom.gerardhickson, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sinop

Sinop ceza evi by ferhatz, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Aksu village - Zonguldak province

Aksu Köyü by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Uzungol - trabzon

Beautiful Lake Uzungol in Trabzon, Turkey. [ 1024 x 768 ] by triciacopenhaver, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasya








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11054502786/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sinop








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14552080432/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphore, Istanbul, Turkey 1641 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Fenerbahçe Köprüsü by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Akaretler by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Ancient city of Sardes and the well preserved Gymnasium of it!



Karaborsa said:


> Gymnasium of Sardes - Manisa - Turkey
> 
> Gymnase, Sardes by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

IMG_5036E by C. Kemal Eksen, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Ancient city of Sagalassos in Burdur - Turkey



Karaborsa said:


> Sagalassos - Isparta - Turkey
> 
> Sagalassos, Turkey by Katerina Atha, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Dyonisos and Satyr statue found there 

DSC_6509 by Nural Akchurin, on Flickr

Apollo from sagalassus

Apollo, from Sagalassos, Burdur Museum by F. Tronchin, on Flickr

Satyrn from Hadrians nymphaeum

satyrm from Hadrian's nymphaeum, Sagalassos, Burdur Museum by F. Tronchin, on Flickr

Nike from sagallassos

Nike, from lower nymphaeum, Sagalassos, Burdur Museum by F. Tronchin, on Flickr

Nemesis

Nemesis, from the upper nymphaeum at Sagalassos, Burdur Museum by F. Tronchin, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSCF5129 by umitozmen, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Aladaglar national park - Nigde

Tremulous Reflection by seconomist, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Pertek - Tunceli

Tunceli by furkan.dere, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Hatuniye medrese - Karaman

HatuniyeMedrese-Karaman-Turkey by ~ fatmaDhabyania . . ., on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya - Panorama by -C-A-N-O-, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mediterranean sea by Ul Fi, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cleopatra Beach by Ul Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kaplankaya, Muğla,








http://archatlas.tumblr.com/post/98634598198


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ephesus library








https://www.flickr.com/photos/javierandrescanale/15187702359/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Meriç, Edirne,








https://www.facebook.com/TimurKaraA...f272509&size=2048,1365&fbid=10152664876166628


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İstanbul,








https://www.facebook.com/TimurKaraA...606e9cab6&size=960,940&fbid=10152582436776628


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Lake Eğirdir,








https://www.facebook.com/TimurKaraA...4CD1EB1&size=2048,1064&fbid=10152557546111628


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Historical Church - Taşbaşı Kültür Merkezi by yasinoplz, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fethiye Oludeniz by alpercc, on Flickr


----------



## arda84 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Maiden's Castle/Mersin*


by https://www.facebook.com/mersinpage?fref=ts


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

hele sukur seni burdada gormek guzel


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

Kunduz Mountain Black sea region by Recep Kurt


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Samsun - Vezirkopru - Ogurluler










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18938778


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Samsun - Cakirlar national park










http://fotografhane1.tumblr.com/post/92226654546


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İğneada, Kırklareli,








https://www.facebook.com/TimurKaraA...e6881ea9&size=1200,800&fbid=10152485327196628


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kumluca - Antalya

Untitled by philipstanley, on Flickr


Untitled by philipstanley, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kemer - Antalya

Untitled by philipstanley, on Flickr


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

Antalya Karacaören dam by Tuncay Ertaş


----------



## arda84 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Akhayat Sinkholes/Mersin*


https://www.facebook.com/pages/NadiR-Photography/254449038044660


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kapikiri, Bafa Lake, Turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tea Time by Bernardo © (http://PhotographingAround.Me), on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Koc university Istanbul

Koç University, Istanbul by Optical illusion, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Bolu - Göynük

Goynuk, Turkey by Atila Yumusakkaya, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Köyüm Babadağ Yeniköy by serifaliolgun, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

paragliding over babadag mountain. This is the famous blue lagoon of Oludeniz.
#Aegean #Blue Lagoon #Fethiye #Turkey #paragliding 
#türkiye








https://500px.com/photo/77143219/blue-lagoon-by-arijit-roychoudhury


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaputas beach antalya








https://500px.com/photo/16820553/kaputas-by-afonso-salcedo


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*pamukkale*








https://500px.com/photo/57465110/beautiful-pamukkale-by-jan-kerpen


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Celebrity Equinox leaving İstanbul by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by 彌張, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Waterfall in Kapıdağ Peninsula*



Tiny Waterfall in Kapidag by ihsan ulusoy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ankara old town*



Ankara old town by jonny hogg, on Flickr​


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

CAP-Market by chrisbastian44, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

bolu yedigoller








https://500px.com/photo/62779001/dance-of-the-leaves-by-samet-güler


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

from savsat to ardahan 

From Şavşat-Ardahan Road-1 by mamanelis, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

from yavuzköy - savsat - artvin

From Mamanelis by mamanelis, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

https://500px.com/photo/80745161/behind-the-shadows-by-mahmood-al-jazie


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

edirne








https://500px.com/photo/87874985/ali-pasha-bazaar-by-emrah-ulke


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

konya meke lake








https://500px.com/photo/87876347/meke-crater-lake-by-abdulkadir-Çelik


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Gokova, mugla








https://500px.com/photo/87865677/boat-trip-in-gökova-by-zeynep-ugurdag


----------



## arda84 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Tisan/Mersin*


http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3934418#3934418


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turcja - Antalya by tomek034, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Iztuzu Beach, Dalyan, Turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Some ancient ruins in Samandağ, Hatay by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## beli85 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Istanbul*

istanbul by Ahmet Kilci, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosporus Bridge and Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridge on the Bosporus at Istanbul Turkey








https://500px.com/photo/27521213/twin-pearl-of-the-bosporus-by-cüneyd-demirci


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Mermerköy - Tekirdag










by buyuyuncevampirolucam on tumblr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

somewhere in countryside in Tekirdag sunflowerfields










by tourjunk tumblr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Balikesir - Akcay










by goktepe on tumblr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kazdagi - Balikesir










by hakkinci on tumblr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

mount Olympos - Antalya










by aesces on tumblr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Look Up by winniesunphotography, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sunsets by winniesunphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

The Temple of Apollo at Didyma by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Zamanın Ötesinden by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

euphrates river


Euphrates, the River of Love by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

seven lakes - bolu

Seven Lakes by ToRtU _, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

winter in Oran - Ankara

Winter by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## günaydınkamilabi (Apr 6, 2014)

delete


----------



## günaydınkamilabi (Apr 6, 2014)

delete


----------



## günaydınkamilabi (Apr 6, 2014)

delete


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Turkish Flag by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Bartin

BARTIN by ToRtU _, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul by -Patri-, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Istanbul*









Photo by Orgut Cayli​


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

The website mixed up photos: http://stunningplaces.net/how-to-make-the-most-of-a-14-day-cruise-through-the-mediterranean/ ^^

and İstanbul's photo is very old.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

^^
Anyway, the photo I've posted before was too large. I think that is in Istanbul too.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Teatro de Afrodisias, Turquía








https://www.flickr.com/photos/obelleiro/15684341896/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Habib-i Neccar Mosque by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Night Kadıköy... by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

2014- Istanbul 030 by Med-ved, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Topkapi
Topkapi by Med-ved, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hagia Sophia by Med-ved, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Istanbul, Yeni Cami by aesse_1987, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

2014- Istanbul 050 by Med-ved, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hagia Sophia by Med-ved, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Make a scene by Amowan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kurtulus camii - Gaziantep

Kurtuluş Camii, Gaziantep by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Roofs from Ankara castle... by bIackrain, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Birgi by SBastan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Sultan Ahmed Mosque (Blue Mosque) - Mezquita del Sultán Ahmed o Mezquita azul by Askanioff, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kadirga / Istanbul by ReqfordrM, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Aspendos Panorama by Peter Sörgel, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

erfelek waterfall, sinop, Turkey








https://500px.com/photo/90868151/waterfall-by-hasim-sahin


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

sinop, old ottoman wooden houses








https://500px.com/photo/88806565/yıkıntılar-içinde-by-onur-yİĞİtoĞlu


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

erfelek waterfall, sinop, Turkey








https://500px.com/photo/90866217/bridge-by-hasim-sahin


----------



## hanifta (Jun 18, 2010)

*şavşat/artvin*

Sırtlardan Şavşat by mamanelis, on Flickr

Where_I_Belong by mamanelis, on Flickr

AyvanManzarası by mamanelis, on Flickr

From Meşeli by mamanelis, on Flickr


----------



## hanifta (Jun 18, 2010)

*trabzon*

Zagnos Pasha Bridge and Aged Ortahisar District of Trabzon/TURKEY by huseyinadanur, on Flickr

Zagnos Pasha Bridge and Aged Ortahisar District of Trabzon/TURKEY by huseyinadanur, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Gazhane by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Steel to plane,
Çelikten Çınara by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

mugla, Turkey








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ladimannskipanni/15736951940/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

A view to Samandağ, (Turkish town close to Syrian border) by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Bozcaada Rüzgar gülleri ve Ponente Feneri by makineci, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Grand Bazaar by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Taksim Square from our hotel by Alexanyan, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Taksim Republic Monument by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Anadolu Kavagi by chemakayser, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Panoramica by ironde, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

New Year @ İstanbul by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/East_Anatolia/Van/Van/photo1481772.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Mersin nowadays




arda84 said:


> Yazdan kalma bir kış günü, caddeleri fotoğrafladım ama pazar sabahı olduğu için bu kadar boş..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Alanya by tahaesad, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

IMG_3529 by mdemirelli, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

yalıkavak chair2 by remoraa, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

streetscene from Bitlis


Steep path downtown by rimerbl, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Istanbul

Istanbul by hamad M, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Old monastary ruins - Cunda Island

Old Monastery Ruins. Cunda Island, Turkey. Photo by Taylan Origin, [OS] [1600×1071]. by jollyman181, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Marmara/Istanbul//photo1481970.htm


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kadıköy, İst.
Kadıköy'de hayat başka... by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bodrum castle








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15153805772/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Fountain of Sultan Ahmed III by Askanioff, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya-Turkey by snowfireer, on Flickr


----------



## armada02 (Jul 6, 2013)

*The Rumkale Fortress* on the river Euphrates.Rumkale is located 67km east of Gaziantep city.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Akyaka,Mugla by ebruhezer, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

yedigöller, bolu








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16068659832/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Dome of Serefiye Mosque - Bitlis

Dome by rimerbl, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cavus - Karaman

Hazy autumn by oztas, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Mudurnu - Bolu

Mudurnu-Bolu by oztas, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Antalya 

DSC01155 by Felicity~stupid & lazy cat, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kadıköy, İst.
Kadıköy'de hayat başka... by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Behramkale - Canakkale


Behramkale, Çanakkale by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

pamukkale








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ladimannskipanni/16042578751/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Şanlıurfa-city-centre-balıklı-göl-water-fish-








https://500px.com/photo/93382639/#t...alıklı-göl-water-fish-by-muhammed-ali-cİvelek


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Istanbul

Sneaking to Istanbul by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

B4 by cecevit, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Snow by faydalialetckc, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Hot Air Balloons by Patrick_Down, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

New Year In İstanbul by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

New Year @ Kanyon by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Red Leafs by Korhan Erol, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kayaköy


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Survive by Korhan Erol, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Windmill in Cunda Island - Ayvalık, Turkey by fotopamas, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Abant, Bolu








https://500px.com/photo/57402088/abant-by-ali-polat


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Fethiye


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

a streetscene from Amasya

Amasya by sertugatik, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

again a great scene from Amasya view over yesilirmak

Yesilirmak by sertugatik, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

View to Ikizdere - Rize

Dream Land (panorama) by tarantas, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cardak - Denizli

Rain Shower by tarantas, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

a view to Olympos Mountan

View on Olympos by HendrikMorkel, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Oludeniz - Fethiye

570869913132065 by pint.maws02, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Antalya

Alanya'da kışlar böyle  & Alanya Beach in Winter by ibrahim.koyun, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Antalya

Antalya by Tanto4, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Antalya

Alanya Tersane & Shipyard by ibrahim.koyun, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Antalya

#antalya by aliparlayksel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Antalya

Antalya by Tanto4, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iskenderun

iskenderun by inantunc, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iskenderun

iskenderun by inantunc, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Adana Sabancı Merkez Cami

Adana Sabancı Merkez Cami by caferalkan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Istanbul

Istanbul by ..zuzu.., on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Selbasan village - Iskilip - Corum

Selbasan, İskilip ,Çorum by Osman's Photos, on Flickr

Ecevit pass - Kastamonu


Ecevit Geçidi, Kastamonu by Osman's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Incesu canyon - Ortakoy - Corum

İncesu Kanyonu, Ortaköy, Çorum by Osman's Photos, on Flickr

Akpinar - Iskilip - Corum

Akpınar, İskilip, Çorum by Osman's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cukuralic - Iskilip - Corum

Çukuralıç, İskilip by Osman's Photos, on Flickr

Akpinar village - Iskilip - Corum

Akpınar Village, İskilip by Osman's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

3600 year old Hattusa tunnel still standing in Corum

Hattuşa Potern by Osman's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Incesu canyon 

İncesu Kanyonu by Osman's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Obruk dam - Corum

Obruk Barajı (4) by Osman's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kizilirmak - Corum

Kızılırmak Havzası Gastronom, ve Yürüyüş Yolu (4) by Osman's Photos, on Flickr

Kızılırmak Havzası Gastronom, ve Yürüyüş Yolu (3) by Osman's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Iskilip - Corum

İskilip (134) by Osman's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

a view to Obruk dam - oguzlar - Corum

OSM59769 by Osman's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Çay love you by sueley, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Solitary animal by faydalialetckc, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

amasya

2014 TURKEY 0407 Amasya 土耳其 阿马西亚 by xuweiyuan, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Rize 

Rize by aliselahattin, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

棉花堡,土耳其, Pamukkale,Turkey by janice Taiwan199212, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Winter is Gezi Park by faydalialetckc, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Templo de Apolo. Didim. by J Alemañ, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Minaret and obelisk


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İstanbul


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Anıtkabir


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by BüniD, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Gran Teatro de Éfeso


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Anatolia


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

IMG_5122-1 by Dr Cemil EVİRGEN, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul - Galata by -C-A-N-O-, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Pamukkale


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kapadokya


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Love valley by Nilton Ramos Quoirin, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

EFES-Turkey-2 by ayhan uraz, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İst.








www.panaromik.tower.ronesansbiz.com


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphorus, İstanbul by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Efes


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkey Marmaris Bozburun








https://500px.com/photo/96632397/colours-of-the-sundown-by-adnan-tunçbilek


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Palandöken Panorama by laedri52, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15735491933/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kayisdagi - istanbul


Forest Road - HDR by Bkutlak H.D, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia Bowl by www.facebook.com/rafael.serrano.98284, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İst.








https://500px.com/photo/96896639/İstanbul-cİty-by-samet-güler


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Antalya, adrasan*








https://www.facebook.com/SummerInTurkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/SummerInTurkey


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Mardin


Mardin by rimerbl, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Zigana pass - gumushane


Zigana Pass, Gümüşhane by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

High up in the mountains of trabzon


#Trabzon #Karadeniz #Türkiye #Blacksea #Turkey by SEDEF NCKL, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Erzurum palandoken ski resort


IMG_0002 by zan's collection of postcards, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Istanbul - sile 



Şile (Istanbul) Turkey by Hanna Hammer, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Bergama - izmir



Bergama - Pergamon by Osman N. Çelen, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Landscape of cappadocia


The High Road by renejsmith, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

antalya








https://www.facebook.com/SummerInTurkey


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Ani / kizkale church


20110419_Kizkale_church_Ani_Turkey by galibgulu, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cappadocia


#cappadocia #kapadokya #turkey #turkiye #valley #nature #culture #heritage #culturelheritage #unesco #outdoor #nikon #nikond300 #photo #image #aperture #shutter #exposure tour #safari by selcukyildiztr, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Istanbul Topkapi palace


Topkapı Palace, Istanbul, Turkey by lenurkus, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cappadocia


Untitled by sleep, dream, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

blue and dark by facebook.com/mustafaolgun07, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kadıköy, İst.
Şehremaneti; Kadıköy Dairesi by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kadıköy, İst.
Özgürlük Parkı by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kapadokya Turkey by Korhan Erol @korhan_erol:instagram, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Coldİstanbul II by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Coldİstanbul V by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Konak Meydanı by serhatkinay, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

izmir in the evening by mdoughty68, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Halfeti,
004564 by HelloKadir, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kapikiri, Milas, Turkey by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## mhmmd (Feb 8, 2013)

halfetiye gitmek istiyorum. ülkemizde o kadar çok gezilecek/görülecek yer var ki bitmiyor


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Göreme, Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey) 096 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

MEHMET YAVUZ IŞIK by MEHMET YAVUZ IŞIK, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Alaçatı,








https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...3153998755682/688782061192875/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Alaçatı,








https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...3153998755682/688781257859622/?type=3&theater


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

afyonkarahisar castle by mdoughty68, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Anadolu Kavağı by ddilemmurat, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

http://againstagamemnon.tumblr.com/post/36797887154/a-tree-in-turkey-adorned-with-nazars-charms


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Galata Tower


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

geological formation by birdofpassage|tt, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Hieroplois theater by mdoughty68, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

"gloria, grandezza? chimere..." by richy vanesio, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sehirhatlari/15569309468/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

30,000 seating by mdoughty68, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

the port by mdoughty68, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Castle at Guvercin Adası, Kusadasi, Turkey by mdoughty68, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sehirhatlari/15867027275


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.ibb.gov.tr/tr-TR/Pages/Haber.aspx?NewsID=22593#


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

looks like a gate by mdoughty68, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Datca, Turkey by panoround hutter, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Sığacık, İzmir,








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123480485&postcount=307


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Feeding seagulls by olibild, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Galata Tower-10 by AaronP65, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

A sunny day in kas, antalya


Kaş uzunçarşı artık sezona hazır misafirlerini bekliyor  by teknisyenarif, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Alaçatı by guralim0045, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Abrahams pool sanliurfa


Sanliurfa - Abraham's Pool by rimerbl, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Izmir at night by stephanrudolph, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Golden Horn by 'emre erdogan, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Burgazada by Emre Erdogan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

"waiting for tomorrow never comes" by richy vanesio, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeşilin elli tonu / Fifty shades of Green by İlker emre doyuk, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Van,








http://www.milliyet.com.tr/fotogaleri/46758-yasam-tek-karede-dort-mevsim/


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Biber vs. by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Gezi,








https://500px.com/photo/85114053/taksim-gezi-park-by-ahmet-tarar


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kusrunlu Waterfall 2 by Adnan Baysal, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17253190801


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16668291869


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

termessos stadium by mike, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

"Çingene Kızı" by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Zeugma Museum by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Heat up by Korhan Erol, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Denizli - Pamukkale by Ilgın Uzunoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

zigana, blacksea, karadeniz,








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Mi...k_Sea/Gumushane/Torul_Zigana/photo1494612.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasya








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Central_Anatolia/Amasya/Amasya/photo1465419.htm


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1432498971./871035282967551/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1432498971./870278923043187/?type=3&theater


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Alanya








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Mediterranean/Antalya/Alanya/photo1493208.htm


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İst.
Untitled by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Cunda adası (Cunda island) by Büşra Bülbül, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Cisterna Basilica by Volker Kull, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

temple of apollo by mike, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Aegean/Mugla/Dalyan/photo1495086.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Erzurum, konakli village 










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Mi...olia/Erzurum/Konakli_willage/photo1495166.htm

Mountans seen from Oltu, erzurum


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Torul, gumushane view to zigana mountans










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Black_Sea/Gumushane/Torul/photo1495265.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Beautifull scenery from Bodrum










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Aegean/Mugla/Bodrum/photo1495010.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Yukari koyunlu village, savsat artvin










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Black_Sea/Artvin/savsat/photo1494993.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Spring at oltu, Erzurum










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/East_Anatolia/Erzurum/Oltu/photo1495002.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Bartin, amasra


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Being a woman in Turkey :s


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

The stadium of aphrodisias in Aydin










Go ahead with Aphrodisian Beauties.
This one shows part of the stadium of Aphrodisias.
This has a length of 250 m and a capacity of 25.000 visitors.
We know that the city had a population of maximum 12.000 citizenz but they have built a stadium with 25.000 seats. This is what we would say today : Think big !
The stadium is the best kept one throughout the antique World. On WS you can see also an aerial view of it.

Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Aegean/Aydin/Geyre/photo1494683.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Zigana village at the shores of zigana mountans


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Hasankeyf, Batman


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Amasya at night










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Central_Anatolia/Amasya/Amasya/photo1493773.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Hasankeyf, Batman


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Loved this picture from ortakoy, istanbul











Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Marmara/Istanbul/Ortakoy/photo1493200.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Istanbul.....


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Aerial view over cappadocia










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Mi...Anatolia/Nevsehir/Cappadocia/photo1491899.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Safranbolu, karabuk


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Morning at silifke, mersin


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kocaeli


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

The theater of aphrodisias in aydin


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Temple of Apollo, dydma










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Aegean/Aydin/Didyma/photo1490289.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cunda Alibey island of Balikesir


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Trabzon, Akcaabat


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Izmir


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Ortakoy mosque, istanbul


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Sanliurfa


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kocaeli, golcuk


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Eskisehir, odunpazari


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kocaeli


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Kocaeli










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Marmara/Kocaeli//photo1487790.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Cayirlik plateau, artvin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos, but dont forget the credits on these photos...


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

#gezi İzmir by Alpgiray Kelem, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

08.06.2013 İstiklal Caddesi / Avenue by arassio, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Group yoga by Ian Usher, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Mosque 1 by Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by Tycho Schildbach, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Digging the Streets by Ahmet Semih Orhan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

spring at Erzurum








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Mi...olia/Erzurum/Bademli_Willage/photo1495435.htm


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Exactly two year ago 


Istanbul - Besiktas & Taksim Riots & Police Attack - 04.06.13 by Hamoon Nasiri, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by Tycho Schildbach, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

erzurum








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/East_Anatolia/Erzurum/Oltu/photo1496138.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkish whirling dervish Dance by Stephen Woo, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1434200138./883376058400140/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1434200138./883935328344213/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1434200138./881053471965732/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1434200138./879592725445140/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kadıköy'de Duvarlar Renklenmeye Devam Ediyor... by Kadıköy Belediyesi, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

19 Mayıs Gençlik Spor Bayramı by Kadıköy Belediyesi, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kuleli


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ihlara Valley by Cagri Ozmen, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1435249395./878268992244180/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1435249395./878152925589120/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1435249397./877162085688204/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1435249397./876327542438325/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1435249397./875820479155698/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1435249397./875085265895886/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1435249397./874463839291362/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...3153998755682/889759931095086/?type=3&theater


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Ishak Pasha Palaca*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Çanakkale*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*The Sehzade Mosque*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Antalya*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*French Street-Beyoğlu
*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Trabzon*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pamukkale*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Dap Burgu Kule*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Ankara-Anıtkabir*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Çiçek Pasajı*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

_*Çıldır Lake*_








https://www.flickr.com/photos/fatih...5Le-dpgmJQ-otvNTf-7bcUMG-7b95t6-7bcTUu-7bcRgu
by https://www.flickr.com/photos/fatihoktay/


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Capadoccia*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Church of St. Anthony of Padua*








by https://www.flickr.com/photos/bahaahawari/


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Çıldır Lake*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Izmir*









by https://www.flickr.com/photos/valenciahenry/


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Konya*


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*İzmir-Alaçatı*


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Yakutiye Medresesi, Erzurum by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Adana - Sabancı Cami*


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Duden Waterfalls, Lara, Antalya, Turkey*










Courtesy of Saul Aguilar​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cavusin*


Scaling Çavuşin by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cavusin*


Çavuşin View by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Akyaka*


Afternoon in Akyaka by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antalya*


Sight along the Antalya Fethiye Yolu by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul from the Galata Tower III by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Bosphorus Boat Traffic by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Virgin Mary with Justinian I and Constantine I by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Sultan Ahmed Mosque (aka The Blue Mosque) by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Turkey has a lot of touristic potential! :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


High Tide in Istanbul by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Karaköy, İstanbul, half a century ago...








https://twitter.com/hayalleme/status/616129632555761665


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Maiden's Castle by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## Nergenss (Mar 11, 2013)

Izmir


----------



## Nergenss (Mar 11, 2013)

*Izmir*


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

ANTALYA YİVLİMİNARE by MEHMET YÖNTEMLİ, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Kuppel der Rüstem-Pascha-Moschee in Istanbul - Dome of the Rüstem Pasha Mosque in Istanbul by Katharina, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Hagia Sophia - Istanbul/Turkey by Katharina, en Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya Konyaaltı Sahili by MEHMET YÖNTEMLİ, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Bozcaada,








https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...4e932bdb186&size=843,504&fbid=872079579529788


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İstanbul,








http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=54737&page_number=4


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

www.panaromik.tower.ronesansbiz.com


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/kadikoybelediye


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/kadikoybel...60913.145814368809315/928925770498167/?type=1


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf/photos_stream


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf/photos_stream


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf/photos_stream


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf/photos_stream


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf/photos_stream


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Antalya,







aksoyaluminyum.com.tr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

clock tower by mike, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Şirince by Mehmet Gündoğdu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Karagöl by Adem ADAKUL, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by bmariann777, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Above the balloon by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=60079&page_number=4


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=60079&page_number=7


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sunrise @ Cunda Island by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Göreme:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Karavansaray at Sultanhani:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aydin*


Tetrápilo de Afrodisias by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Nave lateral de Santa Sofía by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Mezquita Nueva by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf/photos_stream


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf/photos_stream


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf/photos_stream


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf/photos_stream


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHomeOf/photos_stream


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

upload by Caglar Ulker, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

image by Furkan Kaan Yuksek, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

image by Furkan Kaan Yuksek, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bit of a beach. by clive cresswell, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Eskisehir panoramic view by hkavas, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sinop by Tuncay Karadas, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Views over Kas by Trevor Kerr, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pamukkale at Sunset by LocusC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

korsan mağarası /pirate cave by hakan turgut, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

ESKİŞEHİR ODUNPAZARI by MEHMET YÖNTEMLİ, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pamukkale at Sunset by LocusC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

salt lake, aksaray








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Central_Anatolia/Konya/Tuz_Golu/photo1500514.htm


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Twilight over Izmir by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Turkish Riviera by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kadıköy Boğa by Kadıköy Belediyesi, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeldeğirmeni Sanat açıldı by Kadıköy Belediyesi, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kekova by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Monastery of Alahan, East Church by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkey by Pavel Dobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkey by Moyan Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Marmaris - Turkey by Kaan Uğurlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaş - Antalya - Turkey by Kaan Uğurlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bozcaada, Turkey by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Marmaris - Turkey by Kaan Uğurlu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, underground city, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaputas Beach by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Taxim square, Istanbul


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Istanbul under construction:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Istanbul from a hill top:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Istanbul:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ishakpasa Palace, Reception Hall by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Hot Air Ballooning in Cappadocia by LocusC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kas by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Untitled by Vesna Bojović, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Skywalker1994 (Sep 23, 2012)

Katarzyna'ya sağlık Milas denilen yere gitmek istemem artık!! Muhtemelen Muğla ilin en çirkin kasabasıdır... 

Thank you Katarzyna DJ you made me not want to go to Milas :lol: Seems to be an ugly small town... But the other places are awesome :cheers:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

^^ Kendi isteklerine göre. Milas Resimleri küçük olacak!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pareo Beach Akyarlar,Bodrum Turkey by Yildirim Enes, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Hagia Sophia Blue Hour by Brandon Taoka, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Galata Tower from Above 2 by Brandon Taoka, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Adrasan Panorama by Ahmet YILDIRIM, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Of - caykara - bayburt road



arda84 said:


> Bu nasıl bir yol böyle
> 
> *OF -ÇAYKARA - BAYBURT D915 YOLU (DEREBAŞI VİRAJLARI)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

turkish coast by coulportste, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

^^^^ I'm glad you like it.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ihlara Valley - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Top of Istanbul by Batu Üstenci, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

A walk by the Bosphorus by Abdallah Mansour, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum airport, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Istanbul*










by serg-157


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, near Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Serik, Antalya*


Aspendos .P1010694 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Serik, Antalya*


Aspendos .P1010674 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Serik, Antalya*


Aspendos .P1010680 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aksu, Antalya*


IMG_1617 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aksu, Antalya*


IMG_1636 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kizilot, Antalya*


IMG_1576 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aksu, Antalya*


Baños romanos .IMG_1658 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antalya*


IMG_1580 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antalya*


IMG_1583 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aksu, Antalya*


IMG_1609 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antalya*


IMG_1565 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alanya, Antalya*


Panoramica .IMG_1523 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alanya, Antalya*


Murallas .IMG_1548 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alanya, Antalya*


La Torre Roja .IMG_1547 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alanya, Antalya*


Puerto . IMG_1534 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alanya, Antalya*


castillo de Alanya. IMG_1528 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alanya, Antalya*


Panoramica .IMG_1541 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alanya, Antalya*


Puerto y ciudad .IMG_1538 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alanya, Antalya*


Panoramica .IMG_1535 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/4400965263/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Katarzyna DJ, super!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Süleymaniye & Rüstem Paşa Mosques by Marat Assanov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Traffic on Bosphorus by Marat Assanov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Aya Sofia by Marat Assanov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


German Fountain. by Marat Assanov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Blue Mosque. Front View. by Marat Assanov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Hidayet mosque by Marat Assanov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Süleymaniye & Rüstem Paşa Mosques by Marat Assanov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


"Norwegian Spirit" by Marat Assanov, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Efes 04 by Fred Plante, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Lake Van by Senol Demir, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ağrı Dağı / Agri Mountain, Doğubeyazıt by Senol Demir, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul 07 Sept 2015-0054.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Foça by Mehmet Gündoğdu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Fethiye Mugla - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Dolmabahçe Camii (1855) VI by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Listening the city. by ehat çoban, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

On Work.. / İş Üstünde.. by Senol Demir, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Edirne - Eski Cami by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Hisarlık Tepesi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Balçova - İzmir (From the mount of Dede) by Umit Karaca, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Bredausbredaus (Nov 20, 2015)

Amazing country!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Istanbul, Prince Islands

on the boardwalk by Scorpocat, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground City, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Bodrum

View from Bodrum Castle by Agnes Pere, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## sondonk (Dec 5, 2015)

ajegileee, mantap mantap fotonyaa


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

^^Terima kasih untuk pengenalan.


----------



## TheSnapshotCafe (Nov 30, 2015)

beautiful colours


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Cappadocia 

Turkey by Moyan Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Dogubayazit, Agri, Turkey

Turkey by Pavel Dobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi stoned beach, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Hagia Sophia

Hagia Sofia by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Balloons in Cappacocia

Balloons in Cappadocia by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kütahya,








http://onedio.com/haber/turkiye-havadan-drone-fotograflari-644680


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Kaş,








http://onedio.com/haber/turkiye-havadan-drone-fotograflari-644680


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Today, İst.,








http://onedio.com/haber/22-fotograf-ile-istanbul-dan-kar-manzaralari-651061


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Ortaköy, Istanbul*

https://www.facebook.com/megapolist....1451654158./1718053968439865/?type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Gümbet, 2015








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

The landscapes of Turkey are amazing. I also like the cities and the beautiful people!!!!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

delete


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Turkey never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shoT


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Pergamon acropolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Turkey is amazing. Beautiful country and lovely people. 

Keep up the good work Katarzyna DJ


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kaymaklı, Underground city, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia (Turkey) by Steve Lamb, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

MSC Magnifica Cruise Nov 2015 - Istanbul by CovBoy2007, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Güvercinlik Vadisi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015








my shot*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Pamukkale


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Turkey, Lebanon and Israel one of my favorites countries in this area :cheers:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Cappadocia 








​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, Rama's Hotel animals collection, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015








my shot*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## anhlq (Mar 12, 2016)

OMG Turkey, I love this country very much!!!!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Alanya - castle view 2 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Alanya - view from the castle 17 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ayasofya Camii ( Hagia Sophia) 聖蘇菲亞大教堂 by Alice, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, view from Acropolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, view from Acropolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

Katarzyna, please stop flooding this thread, pleeeeaaase...


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*^^ OK!*

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Marmaris:*

Marmaris, Turkey by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkish paradise by Artis Pupins, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaçkarlar Yedigöller. Rakım 3150m. by Muammer A, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*
> ..
> my shot


I have been there in 2013. Epic landscape.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Adapazarı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Istanbul, 2015








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Atravez de Sophia--->Blue Mosque by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Gümbet, 2015








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Balloons at Cappadocia
Balloons in Cappadocia by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Yavuz Sultan Selim Bridge by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphorus - Istanbul by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC00430_1 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis-Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Morning view by Angela, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2016)

*Istanbul*


istanbul, turkey by jp?, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

2014 TURKEY 0500 From Sivas to Darende 土耳其 从锡瓦斯到达仁德途中 by WEIYUAN XU, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Turkey countryside by yabanci_ogrenci, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Mark Songhurst by Mark Songhurst, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## LARGE ARTS (Oct 21, 2016)

Beautiful shots - Turkey has such diversity.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Tuz Gölü - salt lake, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

💙💙 by adeo cordis, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Calm and Peaceful #Flickr12Days by Kaan Uğurlu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kapadokya by fahri balta, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul2016


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Aegean/Mugla/Fethiye/photo1526079.htm

The stunning views of the 550 km long ancient Lycian way stretching between Antalya and Fethiye in Turkey. The beautiful sandy cove down below is Paradise Beach, indifferent from the azure waters of Andaman sea.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Çanakkale / Eceabat by fahri balta, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Aquarium Bay - Kekova by Antoine A., on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my sh


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkish ceramic plate of cuisine


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Yedigöller Bolu - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot
​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaleköy - Kekova by Antoine A., on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Artvin by ahasanpasa, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Butterfly Valley Fethiye - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kızkulesi-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

step onto the theater of ephesus by sculptorli, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

A walk in the skies of Cappadocia XXV by Pedro, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Basilica Cistern - Sunken Palace - Istanbul by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Palamutbükü Datça Mugla - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

KAPADOKYA - PERİ BACALARI by talipcetin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)

Manon gracias por tan excelentes fotografías, me deleitas, gracias amigo, felicitaciones, es muy hermoso tu pais.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

balloons by chochera7, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/Aegean/Mugla/Fethiye/photo1530910.htm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC07995c by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sunset on the sea by Yasir Geleri, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Marmaris by ramiz dirin, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

MUAY28O816_15 by mustafa aydogan, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Alaçati:

Alaçati in Turkey by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bright Sun by ramiz dirin, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

City Lights by ramiz dirin, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Marmaris harbour:

Marmaris harbour, on the Turkish Riviera by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaş - Antalya by Antoine A., on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Halic-Panorama by Said Tetik, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Potuk yaylası, Çamlıhemşin, Rize by ahasanpasa, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Borçka, Artvin by ahasanpasa, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tünektepe/Antalya by Akın Sercan Atik, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya by matt brand, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya TURKEY by Dr Cemil EVİRGEN, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya .... by Stina Baruh, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İzmir,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/7182/bostanli-yaya-koprusu-ve-bostanli-gun-batimi-terasi


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İzmir,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/7182/bostanli-yaya-koprusu-ve-bostanli-gun-batimi-terasi


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Otagtepe by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Lagoon - Ölüdeniz - Fethiye by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Lagoon - Ölüdeniz - Fethiye by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC09728_1 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

İzmir,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/7182/bostanli-yaya-koprusu-ve-bostanli-gun-batimi-terasi


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bergama, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Clock Tower in Kayseri (1122) by mcavcar (trying to catch up), on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

R0001599 by selman, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kerpe Rocks Kocaeli - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Izmit by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Goreme y Uchisar, Capadocia, Turquía by Edgardo W. Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Göreme, Anatolia by Diego Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Whipped cream landscape [explored] by BeSt Photography [Thank you for 1million views], on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kapadokya, Anatolia by Diego Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Fancy Lights by Shahid Ahmed Siddiqi, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Suleymaniye Mosque by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Garipçe-Sarıyer by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

🇹🇷🌊 Turkey (Gümbet) by Alexandra João, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya-Turkey by BETÜL DOĞAN, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Volcano of Cappadocia by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Erecting Stones Turkish Tour by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Konaklı, 2016








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sinop-Turkey by BETÜL DOĞAN, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya - Kaleici by Ahmet YILDIRIM, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Şehzade Cami-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Snowy Mountains by Mehmet ÇAĞILCI, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Gelidonya Lighthouse (Antalya) by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turcja - Dalyan by T Baran, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Hagia Sophia


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Salkım Tepesi, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meryem Ana, Bülbüldağı, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Marmaris (Old Town):*

Marmaris old town near the citadel by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Çesme Fortress and the statue of Cezayirli Gazi Pasa, a local hero by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

158 by Cevat KILIÇ, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Ephesus: Celsius Library:*

The Celsus Library at Ephesus in Turkey has been reassembled with the original Roman stone and marbles by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.dha.com.tr/dhaalbumdetay.asp?kat=72780&page_number=3


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Hünkar Kasrı-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

06.03.29 Aspendos 02 - Theater by PROFI-LACK-TISCH, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphorus - Istanbul by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cappadocia, Selime Cathedral by Cloud Monger, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Elegence by Tayyab Khan, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Efes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Beautiful pics Katarzyna DJ


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphorus - Istanbul by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya coastline near Kaş, ship &#55357;&#56994; passing by by lluunnoo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ankara, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Grand Theatre at Ephesus:*

Grand Theatre at Ephesus by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sazova Park - Eskisehir by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Edge by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Roman Oluklu bridge over the Köprülü canyon in Antalya , the river is very popular with rafters by lluunnoo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pergamon, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acipayam, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hisarlık Tepesi (Troy probably), 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

_DSC4992 by poobi63, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Alaçatı-Çeşme/İzmir by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Amasya... by Semic Irmak, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Hierapolis, 2016








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hierapolis, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beldibi, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milas, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Uçhisar, Cappadocia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, 2016 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pamukkale, 2016*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Lagoon, Ölüdeniz, Fethiye, Muğla, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mezquita de Süleymaniye by César Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Cityscape Panorama From Galata Tower, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosphorus Sunset Cruise, Sultanahmet, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

#nx500 #samsungnx500 by kocaturk84, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkey by Neil Holden, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

summerinturkey by kocaturk84, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kusadasi Castle by José Luis Sotomayor, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Natural travertine pools at Pamukkale by José Luis Sotomayor, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Fethiye by Ömer Korkut, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Myra ancient city. Kaş Antalya by Ömer Korkut, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kusadasi shore at sunrise by José Luis Sotomayor, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ortakoy - Istanbul by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kariye Müzesi-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

_DSC8254_2 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Hagia Sophia, Istanbul, Turkey by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Dome, Yeni Camii, Istanbul, Turkey by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya and Surroundings; 2016_7, Seyhan river, Mediterranean reg., Turkey by worldtravelLib - I am seeking a partner for opening, more: About, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Abdulmecid Efendi Kosku by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ayvalık by Hakan Yurtcan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

yayla by süleyman cesur, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Escape by Arkadaslik Yachting, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kızkulesi-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

d3300 sigma 17-50 by cihan görür, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Suuçtu Şelalesi / Waterflew Waterfall by Ahmet Burak Tektas, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Yedigöller Bolu - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Gökova Akyaka Mugla - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Durusu by hkavas, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Fethiye by Ömer Korkut, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Yedigöller-Bolu by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, 2015*








my shot


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

"we are all made of stars" by richard pomella, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mevlana Museum 1274 by Ömer Korkut, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Magic of Hagia Sophia by Michael Gerber, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Gökova Akyaka Mugla - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Haydarpasa Gari by Mehmet N TURGUT, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Uchisar and its castle by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Gulf of Gökova - Mugla - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Furunoz Bay by Arkadaslik Yachting, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

06.04.05.13 Ortahisar - Devrenttal by PROFI-LACK-TISCH, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Pamukkale by Hilmi Coşkun, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul Bogazi by Mehmet N TURGUT, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

WWI Monument by mike, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

King's Tombs (Kaunos) by Arkadaslik Yachting, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Lights in Grand Bazaar by Luca Temporelli, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

DSC04744_s1 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaputaş Beach Kaş - Antalya by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

marmaris, Turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6774523740/in/pool-turkey/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

d3300 sigma 17-50 by cihan görür, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

IstanbulNight by Mehmet N TURGUT, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya Marina by Ömer Korkut, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Near Fethiye by Arkadaslik Yachting, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

*Safranbolu*


Safranbolu Eski Çarşı (3) by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


Safranbolu Eski Çarşı (2) by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


Safranbolu Eski Çarşı (1) by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ishak Pasha Palace (İshak Paşa Sarayı) at sunset by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya Marina by Ömer Korkut, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

By the Shore by Menahem Ovadya, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Night by polemarch_soysal, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Mosque by Yuki Ito, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Cappadocia*
















Фотографія пролітая над лапами дракона / Вячеслав


Фотографія пролітая над лапами дракона з альбому мої подорожі автора Вячеслав. Опис: 1500*, ранок, десь біля долини Кохання, Каппадокія, Туреччина. Фото завантажено 1 грудня 2021.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Istanbul*
















Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 - Photographer - YouPic


Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 from Kyiv, Ukraine - expert in Cityscape - is sharing some inspiration on YouPic. Have a look and be amazed!




youpic.com


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

Galataport İstanbul Tour


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Spixane Plateau, Hakkari Province. The "Dolomites Mountains" of Türkiye. Photograph taken by "Kerimyaşarsah". Source.


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

BOSPHORUS FERRY TOUR


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

IHLAMUR PAVILION (IHLAMUR KASRI)


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

WALKING TOUR IN KADIKOY, ISTANBUL


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

YEREBATAN SARNICI


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

Walking tour in Besiktas İstanbul !!


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Isparta, Kuyucak, Lavanta Kokulu Köy ("The Village of Lavender Aroma"). Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Bodrum, Gümüşlük, sunset. Source.


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ayasofya Cami-i Kebir


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Antalya, Manavgat, Tazı Kanyonu (Tazı Canyon). Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Rize, Gelintülü Şelâlesi (Gelintülü Waterfall). Source.


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

EVENING PRAYER IN HAGIA SOPHIA


*



*


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Erzurum, Narman, “Narman Peri Bacaları” ("Narman Fairy Chimneys") Rock Formations. Source.


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

TOPKAPI SARAYI KENDİ ÇEKİMİM


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

Nostaljik Şehir Hatları Vapuru turu


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)

BÜYÜK ÇAMLICA CAMİİ KENDİ ÇEKİMİM


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Mardin. Source.


----------

